# SD Card debacle



## tiptop

Okay, there seems to be an excessive amount of people getting fried SD Cards recently. This is not cool. If it has not happend to you yet, MAKE A BACKUP NOW! Don't wait around or get to it later....., do it now. Although I have no idea how to help prevent this problem from happening, I feel we need a place dedicated to see what people are running when they've lost their card. I would prefer this thread stays clutter free, only to be used to show what we are running when the issue happened. Hopefully, as people submit there setups, we will have a more clear look at how this is happening, as we will see a trend develop. Please follow this template to the best of your ability.

ROM version: AOSP Gingerbread v3 
How long used: Since 8/5
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: link in OP
Radio/Modem: ED05 through OTA
Previous ROM series:CM7 7/17 with 7/18 patch.
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied with AOSP v3
Mods: Choppers pulldown toggles

If you feel you have other pertinent info, please share. For the sake of quick reference to others, please no debates or Q&A in this thread. Again, I have 0 control here. Just trying to find a pattern to this upsetting problem. For the record I still have my original SD Card, knock on wood. The above template is my info on this matter. I truly hope this proves usefully.

[Edit] I didn't knock on wood fast enouph. I'm still able to view files on my SD card, but unable to manipulate any. Edit, delete, move, nothing. I believe a reboot would be detrimental at this point.

Grrr, where's the free time when you need it!


----------



## scarmon25

No SD issues as of yet.

ROM. Vanilla V 3
Running since release(don't know date)
Running ee19 radio
No mods
Running kernel included in build
Mesmerize stock 16 gig SD card
Downloaded and flashed through ROM manager
Came from v2 which was flashed manually

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------



## Bigmike

No sd card issues, but one thing I haven't seen discussed at all on this matter is whether or not you have previously formatted the sd scard via cwm recovery and what your sd cache is set to. I reformatted my mine several months ago with a larger than average cache/buffer, I believe I chose the largest option in the cwm menu. It seems the individuals most susceptible are ones using the card as it came out of the box. Just my thoughts, could be completely irrelevant for all I know.


----------



## scarmon25

I haven't done anything to my card. The only time it was formatted was when I first bought the phone. So I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not. Only time and results will tell.

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------



## bobloblaw1

I also formatted in CWM I think I have 256MB for ext and 32 MB for swap. Also, has anyone had a NON-stock card be corrupted? I have a class 6 in there and I haven't had issues.


----------



## jasondtm

ROM version: AOSP Gingerbread v3
How long used: Since 8/5
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: link in OP
Radio/Modem: ED05 through OTA
Previous ROM series: ASOP v2
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied with AOSP v3
Mods: none


----------



## hecantbreathe

ROM version: Vanilla Gingerbread v3
How long used: Since 8/6 early morning
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: link in OP
Radio/Modem: ec09 since it came out
Previous ROM series: Vanilla Gingerbread v2
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied with AOSP v3
Mods: choppers pulldown

Fried overnight.


----------



## DropC

ROM version: OMGB 1.2.2 / CM7 7-17 / MIUI / Vanilla Gingerbread v3
How long used: Interchangeably for maybe a month
Flashed via: Manual flash through supplies CWR
Downloaded via: OP post links
Radio/Modem: EB01/EC09
SD Card: Stock 16gb
Kernel: Supplied
Mods: None

I've had a total of 6 or 7 fries. One of which I could use my SD card everywhere but in CWR. I fixed it by partitioning while in CWR, then formatting again. I've had fries on all ROMS exept Vanilla GB, and that's probably because I haven't used it as much.


----------



## KeithN

I've used way too many things to remember and had no issues. I'm using the stock card too. Right now I'm on
CM7 10 with ED05 radio/modem and glitch kernel. 
I've seen more people having issues after using stock EC09


----------



## jerskiez

An issue with the sd card situation is partially the media scanner Ive been running everything from jt's vanilla and cm7mtd nightlies, omfgb, i ran into my first sd card issue while running omfgb and had totally failed to heed warning and back things up. when I finally hit the issue I panicked and check the storage under settings and noticed it had not mounted the sd so i assumed it was fried, with my phone on i had to pull my sd card and turn off the phone power it back up without the sd card in it. put the sd card back in and waited for the scanner to tell me nothing was there check storage and noticed it said the sd card was there with data still on it but I couldnt view it in the rom or in recovery. repeated the process and after the third time poof data came back.


----------



## jt1134

Wow! A thread with details!?!?!?!? I must really NOT be on xda any more 

The only change any time recently that could *possibly* have anything to do with sdcards is an upstream kernel fix mainly targeted at GSM users. It allows them to use their external sdcard when using GB bootloaders. This was basically a non-issue for us anyways, but I have not experienced any sdcard issues on 2 devices, but I *am* using GB bootloaders.

Linked below are bootloaders from EC09. To flash with Odin, unzip the file and flash the .tar. To flash with heimdall, unpack both of them, and do : heimdall flash --primary-boot boot.bin --secondary-boot Sbl.bin

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14764513/GBBootloaders.zip


----------



## jt1134

Hmmmm...just got a possibly related pull request on github. Will pull it and test in a little bit.


----------



## tiptop

Thank you jt. I still have the ability to veiw my SD card through Astro. I'm interested to see if this will make it usable with out having to reformat (scratching head). Regardless, it's an option I'm sure we all look forward to trying at thus point.
Much Thanks


----------



## tiptop

jt1134 said:


> Hmmmm...just got a possibly related pull request on github. Will pull it and test in a little bit.


Erp, standing by.

[Edit] I ran jt1134's GBBootloaders.tar through Odin. My SD cards functionality is back in full swing. I am now able to move apps 2 SD, edit files through 3rd party explorers and stock. Also, a few other SD related quarks that started happening shortly after this day started have no more issues.
Who else has tried this? Was your SD card completely fubard, or were you able to see it but not utilize it? My situation was the latter.

Thanks jt.
Thanks contributers.


----------



## st00p1d

ROM version: AOSP Gingerbread v3 
How long used: Since 8/5
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: link in OP
Radio/Modem: Ec09 flashed in odin
Previous ROM series: comrom 2.1
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied with AOSP v3
Mods: Choppers pulldown toggles

My card is now fully unrecognized by my phone. I cannot format in recovery or elsewhere.


----------



## st00p1d

tiptop said:


> Erp, standing by.
> 
> [Edit] I ran jt1134's GBBootloaders.tar through Odin. My SD cards functionality is back in full swing. I am now able to move apps 2 SD, edit files through 3rd party explorers and stock. Also, a few other SD related quarks that started happening shortly after this day started have no more issues.
> Who else has tried this? Was your SD card completely fubard, or were you able to see it but not utilize it? My situation was the latter.
> 
> Thanks jt.
> Thanks contributers.


My card was fully fubar. I tried this method and had no changes, unfortunately. Glad it worked for you though!


----------



## sfobrien

Running JT Vanilla version 3 with stock kernel and EC09 radio. Came from CM7 with JT stock kernel. Before loading JT's Gingerbreads I odined back to the EC09 leak (used pit) and used a backup SD card. After getting first Vanilla release loaded I put my stock 16gig SD card back in.

Since then installed version two via CWM (4.x.x) and then Version 3 through ROM Manager premium.

I have had no SD issues in the past versions of GB including the original leak,CM7, or JT's Vanilla versions. Hope this will help................


----------



## headcase8911

In keeping with st00p1d's formula:
Rom: vanilla gb v3
How long running: since 8/5
Flashed via: cwm from cm7/NO ROM MANAGER
Download via: PC
Radio/Modem: ED05
Previous Rom: vanilla gb v2
SD Card: Patriot class 10/16 gb from micro center
Kernal: Glitch v 11.1/oc 1400
mods: chopper's pull down toggle
Misc: Thanks JT for supporting the fascinate
NO ISSUES TO REPORT


----------



## headcase8911

Double post


----------



## scarmon25

Just outta curiosity. If we haven't had any issues with the SD card. Would it he benificial for us to flash the GB bootloader file. I'm on a mesmerize and so far I haven't had any issues with my card. Anywho, as always JT your work is very much appreciated. thanks a ton.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## tiptop

"scarmon25 said:


> Just outta curiosity. If we haven't had any issues with the SD card. Would it he benificial for us to flash the GB bootloader file. I'm on a mesmerize and so far I haven't had any issues with my card. Anywho, as always JT your work is very much appreciated. thanks a ton.
> 
> Gingerbread is Yummy


This morning I was sure that I had no issues with my sd card. Not much past my 2nd cup of coffee and I started to notice ridiculous things not working. I was positive after perusing other threads that I was going to have issues if I rebooted. 
When jt1134 dropped the GBBootloader to us it made sense to try it. I had already backed up my card last night, so if I needed to rebuild (always look ahead) it wouldn't be to painful. 
I suggest that Fascinate users running AOSP v3 or any recent nightly download this, and use it. I can't see how it could hurt. 
Mesmerize users, I know nothing about your device so I'll leave that up to you folks.


----------



## scarmon25

I don't know the differences between the builds. If its just some editing and stuff then it would make sense. If its build off different bases then I may not need it. Don't know I may just wait and see if I'm gonna have issues or not.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## sfobrien

JT advised in his post he is using the GB bootloader on two devices, good enough for me just loaded it up !


----------



## scarmon25

Knowing me I probably will. Considering this is the bootloader. Is this reverted to stock when we Odin back. Only reason I ask is in the event I need to take the phone in yardda yadda

Edit. Well I just loaded it to the mesmerize and she is running fine. So we will wait and see what happens. 
As always JT you rock dude.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## sageDieu

scarmon25 said:


> Knowing me I probably will. Considering this is the bootloader. Is this reverted to stock when we Odin back. Only reason I ask is in the event I need to take the phone in yardda yadda
> 
> Edit. Well I just loaded it to the mesmerize and she is running fine. So we will wait and see what happens.
> As always JT you rock dude.
> 
> Gingerbread is Yummy


Is there anything else changed in the bootloader besides the sdcard thing? like is it something I should bother to try on my miui mes?

Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


----------



## scarmon25

I haven't noticed really any differences at this point. It seems to load up a little quicker but that is probably just me and has nothing to do with the bootloader. That's about it so far.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## BubbaKush

Card fried while running vgb v3 with stock kernel, showcase.


----------



## M00NEY

Sticking with the formula:
Rom: vanilla gb v3
How long running: since 8/5
Flashed via: cwm from cm7/NOT ROM MANAGER
Download via: PC
Radio/Modem: ED05
Previous Rom: vanilla gb v2
SD Card: Was Samsung Stock 16GB (now replaced with Kingston 16GB)
Kernal: provided by VGB/JT
mods: chopper's pull down toggle via Choppers Mash-up Theme
Misc: MANY Thanks to JT for everything.

It was Saturday morning that things got strange/slow/unpredictable. I noticed that I was missing 2 apps in the AM. Looked around, got worried, and was able to update the backup copy of my SD card on my laptop (took three tries to get it all, each time limiting the copy to what was left...).

Replaced card (was unable to format or use - seems the final copy was the last hoorah...), downloaded the Bootloader that JT put up (thank you!) ad have not had issue since - fingers are crossed...


----------



## sageDieu

scarmon25 said:


> I haven't noticed really any differences at this point. It seems to load up a little quicker but that is probably just me and has nothing to do with the bootloader. That's about it so far.
> 
> Gingerbread is Yummy


Assuming it is safe for MIUI then? Can't hurt to use it if so.

Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


----------



## tiptop

Pft. SD Card dead. :'(
After loading GB Bootloader last night, all was fine. This morning not so good. Symptoms from yesterday came back this morning. I opened my camera and was told to insert an sd card. 
Either GB Bootloader was not the winning ticket, or my attempt to fix was to late. Dunno. 
Hoping for a formatable card at this point.

shrug


----------



## Not_So_There

ROM version: CM7 Nightly 11
How long used: Since 8/7
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: CM7 Download site
Radio/Modem: EC09 via odin
Previous ROM series:CM7 Nightly 9 applied over Nightly 8.
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied
Mods: installed JT's GB bootloaders when I installed nightly 11.

I installed nightly 11 of cm7 last night and now after getting to work this morning I am now no longer able to access the sd card. When I installed 11 I wiped before installing it.


----------



## tiptop

"J-C.V said:


> ROM version: CM7 Nightly 11
> How long used: Since 8/7
> Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
> Downloaded via: CM7 Download site
> Radio/Modem: EC09 via odin
> Previous ROM series:CM7 Nightly 9 applied over Nightly 8.
> SD Card: stock 16gig
> Kernel running: supplied
> Mods: installed JT's GB bootloaders when I installed nightly 11.
> 
> I installed nightly 11 of cm7 last night and now after getting to work this morning I am now no longer able to access the sd card. When I installed 11 I wiped before installing it.


If possible, keep your device running until you can Odin the GBBootloader again. I was tempted to throw my card out the window, but after Odining the new bootloader my sd card is now being recognized...... again. (2nd time within 24 hours)

I have not yet had a complete loss of my sd card, though I fear of you reboot w/out being able to Odin the GBBootloader your card will become useless.


----------



## Not_So_There

My card would not even read in a pc or another phone. I had made a backup of anything important before I installed 11 anyway. I formatted the card with the SD card formatting program listed in this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=12374098&postcount=15 and then I was able to read it again in windows and in my phone.


----------



## eibbed0001

I'd like to Odin the bootloader but can't figure out how to get into download mode. I think when I was on CM7 it was an option of the shutdown phone submenu but I could be remembering wrong. I searched the threads for "download mode" but couldn't find anything.


----------



## gotsflat4love

take out battery, open ODIN, plug phone in, hold volume down. If you don't know what to do from there on out. Please do some reading.


----------



## whofarted

eibbed0001 said:


> I'd like to Odin the bootloader but can't figure out how to get into download mode. I think when I was on CM7 it was an option of the shutdown phone submenu but I could be remembering wrong. I searched the threads for "download mode" but couldn't find anything.


pop out the battery plug phone in via usb hold the volume down button.


----------



## gotsflat4love

ROM version: VGB v4
How long used: Since 8/8
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: Rootzwiki
Radio/Modem: EC09 via odin
Previous ROM series: v2
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied
Mods: Odin GB bootloader before flash of V4

Was on version 2 with no issues. I did get sent into safe mode once on v2. Weird. Hadn't had that since SC series. I backed up my SD last night so we will see how this goes.


----------



## eibbed0001

Thanks. I think I was doing both volume buttons. May have tried volume up alone but not down alone. I had done it before, which is why I was annoyed at myself that I couldn't remember how to do it again and couldn't find the instructions online anywhere after doing a lot of reading. For the record, I'm actually one of those people who DOES read a lot before asking questions because I don't want to look like an idiot. Didn't work this time! Okay, off to install the bootloader as a precaution.



gotsflat4love said:


> take out battery, open ODIN, plug phone in, hold volume down. If you don't know what to do from there on out. Please do some reading.


----------



## Robtao

Assuming to click "Bootloader" in Odin, not"PDA"?


----------



## Simba

Robtao said:


> Assuming to click "Bootloader" in Odin, not"PDA"?


I flashed it in PDA option..As far as i know...you ONLY use PDA option for everything...Correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## scarmon25

I used PDA as well. I don't ever use anything else unless I am flashing back to stock in which you have to use both files yadda yadda.

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## Groundhound

I used the Odin bootloader option. My phone hasn't melted....yet.


----------



## Robtao

Simba said:


> I flashed it in PDA option..As far as i know...you ONLY use PDA option for everything...Correct me if I am wrong..


Thanks. Except for Pit file, I guess.


----------



## tiptop

I decided to overhaul my sd card after this mornings scare. Fixed issues that win7 had, then deleted everything, formated, then put back (from my earlier backup) only what I needed to make TiBu and RM work properly. I did all this after powering off phone, Odining GBBootloader, and then power back up to make sure I still had a viable sd card. Which I did/do. 
Now running
ROM: AOSP v4 (since 8/8 11:am) 
Installed via: CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded from ROM Manager 
No mods
No, I did not use the GBBootloader after this install.


----------



## nycjw

when do you odin the bootloader before flashing the rom or after


----------



## tiptop

Edit/ me so silly.


----------



## tiptop

"nycjw said:


> when do you odin the bootloader before flashing the rom or after


If you are on v3 or v4, simply shut your phone off, load the bootloader into PDA in Odin, connect phone via usb download mode and hit start. Let Odin do its job and enjoy.


----------



## nycjw

im running the v10 of the cm7 nightlies. can i use the bootloader on that as well?


----------



## Groundhound

nycjw said:


> im running the v10 of the cm7 nightlies. can i use the bootloader on that as well?


I'm also on CM7 v10, and Odin'd the bootloader yesterday, except I used the bootloader option in Odin instead of PDA to install it - no problems so far.


----------



## M00NEY

I just noticed something interesting and potentially relevant to what we are dealing with - potentially...

Earlier today, I went to show a client a photo - gallery told me that my (brand new) SD card was not mounted or not found. FTR, I am using the GBBootloader... So I got all concerned, but before I panicked, I opened Root Explorer and was able to browse to the DCIM folder on the SD card and see that my pics are there, along with everything else that is on my card. But i was mounted RO. I left i that way and opened the gallery again. Same behavior (and I have not observed this before this issue began cropping up). So I went back to Root Explorer and changed the sdcard folder from RO to RW. Re-opened gallery and all pics showed up.

So is it possible that the card is being mounted differently than before and this is causing or contributing to the issues at hand?

ETA< a reboot causes the SD card to mount back as RO - is there a way to perm-mount it properly? Or is this proper?


----------



## tiptop

"M00NEY said:


> So is it possible that the card is being mounted differently than before and this is causing or contributing to the issues at hand?
> 
> ETA< a reboot causes the SD card to mount back as RO - is there a way to perm-mount it properly? Or is this proper?


This is quite like the issue I've come across over the past 2 days. I was just to nervous to reboot my phone for fear of totally destroying my card. I'm glad to hear you were able to reboot without issue, and nice observation on RO/RW
Which leads to the question, how do our cards keep unmounting? I am starting to think it happens after a full charge cycle, or long durations of deep sleep.

Is there a Dr in the house that can help shed some light on this for us? 
Is there a way we can provide better info to help troubleshoot?


----------



## BrwnSuperman

The bootloader has solved any of my little quirks that I have come across. SD card reading/hd recording

It's on the second page.


----------



## gotsflat4love

I don't want to jinx myself, but I odined gbbl, flashed v4 (never flashed v3 cause of the sd card issues). I have had no issues. rebooted multiple times, opened camera, photos, shot video and it all works. I checked my root explorer and the sd card is mounted as rw. rebooted to make sure and it was still mounted rw.

I may catch flack for this, but I have never wiped data coming from v1.


----------



## hecantbreathe

"BrwnSuperman said:


> The bootloader has solved any of my little quirks that I have come across. SD card reading/hd recording
> 
> It's on the second page.


Brwnsuperman, did you Odin the bootloader in bootloader or PDA? It seems people are doing it both ways. If you're good to go then ill do it your way. Thanks.


----------



## Tlands90

bootloader didnt work for me  how unfortuante. on my way to bestbuy...


----------



## st00p1d

Tlands90 said:


> bootloader didnt work for me  how unfortuante. on my way to bestbuy...


Were you on v4, with the bootloader Odined, or v3? If on v4, did you come from v3?

Any more info would help. I would especially like to know if these issues are still there with the current version.


----------



## akellar

Running the Fascinate version of CM7 (7/17 build) with ED05 Radio and Glitch. Worked perfect all day. Flashed JT's new GB Kernel and 20 minutes later SD card failed. Will attempt to odin the bootloader in hopes it works. I'll report back with results.

Edit - bootloaders didn't help. Booted up and got the damaged sd card notification

Can confirm another user with the same issue on the 8/8 kernel


----------



## Mikes3000

So I have another corrupted SD card. This time formatting the card in Android is not doing the trick. The odd thing is that when I boot to recovery and mount as USB storage then windows 7 can see everything. All of my files are there. I even put my card in my wife's stock froyo fascinate with no luck on reformatting it. Right now I am doing a complete reformat in windows and I will see if this allows me to use the card again. I will report back with any successes or failures.


----------



## akellar

Ok after Mikes post I got the card to format in windows and all seemed well however it still won't mount to the phone. Ideas? Help? Anything?


----------



## dhouston10

My sd card is totally fried. Flashed JT's bootloaders and it didn't fix. Will test another sd card when available.

ROM version: AOSP Gingerbread v4 
How long used: Since 8/8
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: link in OP
Radio/Modem: ED05 (had ec09 for a day)
Previous ROM series:vanilla v3
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied with AOSP v4
Mods: accurate battery


----------



## Mikes3000

I would say that my SD card is totally fried as well. I can't get windows to complete a full format. I have tried everything and it looks like I need to buy another card tonight :-(


----------



## eibbed0001

I posted this in the main Vanilla section but maybe it should be here:

No issues with my card so far. I've been running either CM7 or Vanilla for a couple of weeks (around that). Maybe I should put an SD card on order somewhere in case my luck is almost up!

One difference I've noticed among the different forums I follow is that I have the DL09 radio and most people run something else. Could be meaningless - I have no idea but thought I'd throw it out there. My SD card is the one that came with the phone.

No overclocking, no undervolting, no theme.

Vanilla Gingerbread 0808
2.6.35.7-ga6cbf92 / Radio DL09 / GRJ90


----------



## WelcomeNate

Question for a noob, do i need to re odin the bootloader after every install of a nightly?


----------



## BrwnSuperman

PDA

10 char


----------



## WelcomeNate

deleted duplicate post, IE errored out, so it processed twice when i hit refresh


----------



## MastaOfEvil

Phone: Samsung Showcase
ROM version: AOSP Gingerbread v3
How long used: Since v1 was released.
Flashed via: CWM4 CM7 fixed.
Downloaded via: Rom Manager
Radio/Modem: EE25 Odined
Previous ROM series: Stock (had to odin stock, was doing some roaming logs for stuff)
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied with AOSP v3
Mods: none

It will mount my sdcard as R/O alot, to be able to use it i have to use root explorer to mount as R/W. also when going into CWM i have to reboot to recovery 3 or 4 times just to get it to mount the card, and to flash a zip or restore a backup i have to unmount sdcard then remount it. ( if i dont unmount then remount restore tells me MD5 Mismatch.)


----------



## Simba

derrpp...double post


----------



## Simba

Mikes3000 said:


> I would say that my SD card is totally fried as well. I can't get windows to complete a full format. I have tried everything and it looks like I need to buy another card tonight :-(


I had my sd card go out on me...wouldn't format in Windows..had to boot Ubuntu Linux and re-partition and format, then windows recognized it....Windows is notorious for not being able to deal with corrupt filesystems......yaa for Linux...


----------



## droidzach

Are all of you guys that are having issues using the stock 16gig cases that came with the phone? 
Earlier when I was flashing a version of CM7 a while back on my mez(around when the fascinate gb leak came out) my SD card took a crap. I have since bought an 8gig class 4 card and have had no issues since. I have flashed Cm7 mtd and 2 versions of miui as well as OMFGB. I have also read that even people on stock builds never flashed anything have had the SD cards crap out. If I can find where i saw that I'll get the info here.


----------



## drnihili

Rom: vanilla gb v4
How long running: since 8/8
Flashed via: cwm from ROM MANAGER
Download via: PC
Radio/Modem: EC09
Previous Rom: vanilla gb v3
SD Card: Patriot class 10/16 gb from micro center
Kernal: kernel from ROM
mods: chopper's mash up
Misc: Stock card
Thanks JT for supporting the fascinate

Card seems to be partially viewable, but won't mount on Windows and is reported as damaged by android. I Odined the GB Bootloaders via PDA after noting some problems with the card, but it has made no difference for good or ill. Is there anything else I should try before a reformat?


----------



## drnihili

Well, tried to format the card in the phone but it's not taking. I guess tomorrow I'll have to pick up an adapter to try to format it in a computer, and maybe a spare card.


----------



## WelcomeNate

jt1134 said:


> Wow! A thread with details!?!?!?!? I must really NOT be on xda any more
> 
> The only change any time recently that could *possibly* have anything to do with sdcards is an upstream kernel fix mainly targeted at GSM users. It allows them to use their external sdcard when using GB bootloaders. This was basically a non-issue for us anyways, but I have not experienced any sdcard issues on 2 devices, but I *am* using GB bootloaders.
> 
> Linked below are bootloaders from EC09. To flash with Odin, unzip the file and flash the .tar. To flash with heimdall, unpack both of them, and do : heimdall flash --primary-boot boot.bin --secondary-boot Sbl.bin
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14764513/GBBootloaders.zip


Do i need to re-odin the bootloader after every time i flash a new CM7 daily, or vanilla version?


----------



## sarkozy

To add another note about the RO/RW deal, I backed up my stock 16gb card two days ago just in case, and noticed everything I copied to my laptop was RO. Tried every possible thing I could think of in Windows to change it to RW, but nothing took. So that leaves me in a bit of a quandary if I need to actually use any of that info. Oh well. That was with CM7 nightly 10, with my own modified version of Glitch's kernel. The card formatted fine, so it's stashed away and I'm using a spare 4gb. No issues with it in the last two days.


----------



## Simba

droidzach said:


> Are all of you guys that are having issues using the stock 16gig cases that came with the phone?
> Earlier when I was flashing a version of CM7 a while back on my mez(around when the fascinate gb leak came out) my SD card took a crap. I have since bought an 8gig class 4 card and have had no issues since. I have flashed Cm7 mtd and 2 versions of miui as well as OMFGB. I have also read that even people on stock builds never flashed anything have had the SD cards crap out. If I can find where i saw that I'll get the info here.


I am using a cheap RiData bran 16gb Class 6 sd card...had it corrupt twice while on newer CM7 builds(can't remember which ones now)...worked fine for the short time I was on Vanila v4...ended up flashing the Powerwash v1 ED05 TW rom...darn I miss the speed and awesomeness of GB...but its nice to have full functionality back...this TW rom is the best TW yet, much faster and smoother than previous builds...but its still crappy (and ugly TW).


----------



## sfobrien

WelcomeNate said:


> Do i need to re-odin the bootloader after every time i flash a new CM7 daily, or vanilla version?


I would just to be safe. I also checked the "Phone Bootloader Update" as well.


----------



## eibbed0001

Did anyone use the EXT4 Formatter Before changing to a Gingerbread ROM?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1090127


----------



## Not_So_There

ROM version: CM7 Nightly 11 wiped when installing
How long used: Since 8/7
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: CM7 Download site
Radio/Modem: EC09 via odin
Previous ROM series:CM7 Nightly 9 applied over Nightly 8.
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied
Mods: installed JT's GB bootloaders when I installed nightly 11.

After formatting my SD card yesterday morning and running it since then I am again having problems this morning with the SD card. I had not rebooted since yesterday. When I first woke up it seemed to be working fine but as of a few minutes ago it is once again reporting that it is damaged.


----------



## akellar

eibbed0001 said:


> Did anyone use the EXT4 Formatter Before changing to a Gingerbread ROM?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1090127


EXT4 is the voodoo file system. It really wouldn't do anything since flashing MTD changes the file system anyway.


----------



## M00NEY

Mine was acting crazy last night as well... This after a full rebuild after the GBBL odin, a reformat of the card, I was still having issues that were not the end of the world, but frustrating...

The phone was running SLOWLY, regardless of what I did. Tried the kernel from Glitch - it got a little better, but as others were experiencing, I had no gallery (regardless of whether it was RO or RW), Root Explorer was painfully slow (could see the files but took ages to load the app and ages to load each directory - when I say ages, I mean the screen timed out, so more than 30 seconds for each directory I drilled into).

My thinking was that this was leftover - so I made another copy of the SD card contents for grins - the speed with which the copy was made (with the SD card in the phone nad the phone hooked to the laptop) was fantastic, so I got to feeling better - like I know my card is fine, so I can get to the bottom of this performance dip... Reformatted the card via Android with no help. Reformatted via Windows which also did not have a positive effect.

I have odined back to ED05, rebuilt entirely from scratch to no avail as far as getting performance back to where it was. Naturally, I began to wonder if I had damage... So I odined all over again, this time I flashed back to CM7 0717 and Glitch kernel. This brought everything back to normal performance - gallery, root explorer, apps, move to SD - all seems well...

I would prefer to be on VGB - I really like it, especially with Chopper's Mashup, but I feel safer on CM7 (old build) for the moment....

Just thought it may help to share these deets...


----------



## eibbed0001

akellar said:


> EXT4 is the voodoo file system. It really wouldn't do anything since flashing MTD changes the file system anyway.


I've read that, too. But the post says that "_These utilities come in two independent packages which will completely format your device with EXT4. As a bonus, it will create all directories and setup all ownership and permissions in accordance to the Fascinate._" I just thought that maybe people's cards aren't being properly formatted with the regular ROM flashing method and this formatting utility does a little more than just voodoo.

I ran the data only version of this back in July before installing CM7 (and later VGB) and now when I go to Terminal Emulator and type "mount" it shows DATA as being EXT4 and the other three as YAFFS. I'm far from an expert on this topic but from what I've read online this *could* be a factor. Just trying to see what people with other GB ROMs have tried and this is something also mentioned in the Charge forums.


----------



## akellar

eibbed0001 said:


> I've read that, too. But the post says that "_These utilities come in two independent packages which will completely format your device with EXT4. As a bonus, it will create all directories and setup all ownership and permissions in accordance to the Fascinate._" I just thought that maybe people's card aren't being properly formatted with the regular ROM flashing method and this formatting utility does a little more than just voodoo.
> 
> I ran the data only version of this back in July before installing CM7 (and later VGB) and now when I go to Terminal Emulator and type "mount" it shows DATA as being EXT4 and the other three as YAFFS. I'm far from an expert on this topic but from what I've read online this *could* be a factor. Just trying to see what people with other GB ROMs have tried.


I am also no expert in this but neither flashing the rom nor running this utility impact your sd card. These are both writing to the system files on the phone itself, not the card. Also, data appears to always be ext4 as mine is as well and I haven't ran the formatter.


----------



## Chris6

ROM version: AOSP Gingerbread v4
How long used: Since 8/8
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: link in OP
Radio/Modem: ED05 through OTA
Previous ROM series:SC 2.9.2
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied with AOSP v3
Mods: none

Version 3 was running great. Then I upgraded to V4, went to use my camera and it gave me an error stating I had no sd card. Checked my Gallery, nothing. Flashed back to V3, hoping that would help, nothing. I am able to go through my File Manager and everything is still on my card, just can't access anything. (although the hundreds of songs I have saved on my sd card still play which is odd)

Going to try what Mooney suggested in post 79 and start from scratch in the hopes of saving my card. I was really enjoying my Vanilla GB until this happened!! ugh
*
Latest Update:* I ended up having to return back to stock, *all *the way to ED01. (I tried EC09 first, but still had no RW access) After returning to ED01, my SD card was restored! phew! 
I reflashed the Vanilla gorilla (version 4 of course) and am back in business. It's been running great for the past couple of days, although there have been 2 instances where my sd card wasn't connecting or rather being read again. A simple reboot put me back in business. 
*FYI*....the GBBootloader.tar flashed through Odin did nothing for me. 
I sure hope jt figures this out. 12+ pages of people frying their SD card is kinda scary. I have faith in him though, he's a great dev and I've always enjoyed and appreciated his hard work!!!  
Thanks again to JT and all of those who posted suggestions. It took me just under 6 hours of trying everything under the sun to restore my card, but I finally did it. 
Good luck guys!


----------



## Superaj

Rom: VGB v4
Running since: 8/8
Flashed via: CWM
Downloaded via: This site
Radio/Modem: EC09
Previous Rom: VGB v3
SD card: Stock
Kernal: Stock from rom
Mods: none

This is the first time it has happened to me. I have been running VGB since v1 without a problem. Ran VGB v4 all day and around 8pm my phone froze. I could not figure out what was wrong with it. I could get it to restart but before I could do anything it would freeze again. I finally figured out it was the SD card and I removed it. Phone is now working like it did before the problem but without an SD card for now. When I get home I am going to try and save whatever is still on the card (hopefully at least my pics) and format it or use another card.


----------



## eibbed0001

Well I'm out of ideas. My card is fine so far but to be prepared I just ran a full backup and synced with Dropbox. I also copied the contents of my card to my PC. In case the card gets totalled I ordered a new 16gb class 4 card from Buy.com for about $24.



"akellar said:


> I am also no expert in this but neither flashing the rom nor running this utility impact your sd card. These are both writing to the system files on the phone itself, not the card. Also, data appears to always be ext4 as mine is as well and I haven't ran the formatter.


----------



## droidzach

Simba said:


> I am using a cheap RiData bran 16gb Class 6 sd card...had it corrupt twice while on newer CM7 builds(can't remember which ones now)...worked fine for the short time I was on Vanila v4...ended up flashing the Powerwash v1 ED05 TW rom...darn I miss the speed and awesomeness of GB...but its nice to have full functionality back...this TW rom is the best TW yet, much faster and smoother than previous builds...but its still crappy (and ugly TW).


I have a Kinston Class 4 8GB and haven't had any problems yet, but since you had a non-stock card fry, I just finished a backup of mine. My stock card got all corrupted when I flashed the first MTD miui build in order to get the recovery needed to flash the first build of MTD CM7, because I got the assert errors. I am gonna flash the bootloaders JT posted earlier and get flash happy and see what happens.


----------



## DerekinCA

This happened immediately after clicking on File Manager

ROM version: Vanilla Gingerbread v3 
How long used: Since it first came out
Flashed via: Rom Manager
Downloaded via: Rom Manager
Radio/Modem: ED05 through Odin
Previous ROM series:Vanilla Gingerbread v2
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied with Vanilla Gingerbread v3
Mods: None


----------



## drnihili

M00NEY said:


> So I odined all over again, this time I flashed back to CM7 0717 and Glitch kernel. This brought everything back to normal performance - gallery, root explorer, apps, move to SD - all seems well...
> 
> I would prefer to be on VGB - I really like it, especially with Chopper's Mashup, but I feel safer on CM7 (old build) for the moment....


Agreed. Is the 7/18 CM7 considered safe with regard to SD issues? I've temporarily retreated to ED05 just so that I don't trash another card, but I suspect I'll be itching for at least some form of GB again soon.


----------



## Not_So_There

drnihili said:


> Agreed. Is the 7/18 CM7 considered safe with regard to SD issues? I've temporarily retreated to ED05 just so that I don't trash another card, but I suspect I'll be itching for at least some form of GB again soon.


I never had any issues with that version. I did not have issues until I moved away from nightly 8.


----------



## whofarted

i have only been reading a few of the posts but has anyone with a Non-Samsung SD Card get borked?
I lost my original on EC09 and have a PNY 16gb and have had no trouble but i reverted back to EF, i dont want to have to go get a new 16 again!

Maybe it is the Samsung cards not the roms.....


----------



## M00NEY

no offense whofarted - but read some more.

This is definitely not an issue with a particular card brand. We've seen bad behavior on lots of cards now - not all Samsung.

Something is awry, and we need to let the devs get to the bottom of it - patiently. I do hope that this feedback in this thread helps, as I cannot imagine how daunting it must be to try to track down the offending code. I get all overwhelmed just trying to adjust a theme that someone else already built - I cannot imagine what JT and the other devs go through...


----------



## eibbed0001

I Googled 'sd card android phone corrupt' and found results for problems with all sorts of phones and ROMs, dating back several years so it's definitely bigger than a single ROM, card, or phone.


----------



## HardcorePooka

Lost my sd card. Cm7 nightly 12. With gb bootloader.


----------



## BilboTN

ROM version: AOSP Gingerbread v4
How long used: Since 8/8
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.?
Downloaded via: link in OP
Radio/Modem: ED05
Previous ROM series:vanilla v3
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied with AOSP v4
Mods: Chopper's theme


----------



## tiptop

"M00NEY said:


> no offense whofarted - but read some more.
> 
> This is definitely not an issue with a particular card brand. We've seen bad behavior on lots of cards now - not all Samsung.
> 
> Something is awry, and we need to let the devs get to the bottom of it - patiently. I do hope that this feedback in this thread helps, as I cannot imagine how daunting it must be to try to track down the offending code. I get all overwhelmed just trying to adjust a theme that someone else already built - I cannot imagine what JT and the other devs go through...


Well said. Thank you.


----------



## Not_So_There

I don't know if this means anything or not. When I got a new SD card (as I was not able to recover my 16 gig a 2nd time) I put it in my phone (nightly 11) and let it format. I was able to put it in an sd card reader and it worked in windows, but it would not mount in cmw. I had to reformat the card with the sdcard.org formatting program and then cwm would read it.

edit: cwm 4.0.1.4


----------



## ivorycruncher

"drnihili said:


> Agreed. Is the 7/18 CM7 considered safe with regard to SD issues? I've temporarily retreated to ED05 just so that I don't trash another card, but I suspect I'll be itching for at least some form of GB again soon.


I've been running 7/18 for a while now, and have not tried any nightlies, and I have had zero issues with my sdcard. Well, I did have a slight problem the other night with the card being reported as unexpectedly unplugged, and then reported as damaged after unplugging/replugging it, but I suspect that had more to do with the fact that I dropped the phone onto the kitchen floor from a good 3-4 feet. After a reboot, all was well with the card again. Boy, these Fascinates really are tough!


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

ROM version: Gingerbread AOSP v4 
How long used: Since 8/8 or whenever it came out
Flashed via: manual CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: link in OP
Radio/Modem: ED04 OTA
Previous ROM series: Gingerbread AOSP v3 & last CM7 before nightlies
SD Card: 16GB stock Samsung card
Kernel running: AOSP v3 stock
Mods: none

Lost my stock card earlier today. Everything was fine until I tried to install the extra resources for the Gun Bros free game from the Market to the card. Idk what happened but it rebooted itself part way through that download and it was fried. Still have yet to try it through a card reader, but formatting through the phone didn't work. Oddly though I got it recognized again by my phone after I formatted it with my mom's dumb phone so it might not be completely destroyed.


----------



## dablitzkrieg

I flashed jt's new kernal that should be the fix regarding the sd cards.....rom manager has it per his twitter


----------



## whofarted

M00NEY said:


> no offense whofarted - but read some more.


No offense back to you but EVERY SINGLE PERSON THAT HAS REPORTED AN ISSUE ON THIS THREAD HAD THE ORIGINAL SAMSUNG SDCARD RUINED.
My question was if any one with out a Samsung card had it get ruined.



M00NEY said:


> We've seen bad behavior on lots of cards now - not all Samsung


And that is what i was asking.

I am an IT Professional and some times the easy answer works.
perhaps it is hardware related, so hence DEVS cant do anything about it.

As far as i can see the only thing similar in all the posts in this thread are the Samsung cards!
and that is my opinion. I am only trying to help.


----------



## akellar

whofarted said:


> No offense back to you but EVERY SINGLE PERSON THAT HAS REPORTED AN ISSUE ON THIS THREAD HAD THE ORIGINAL SAMSUNG SDCARD RUINED.
> My question was if any one with out a Samsung card had it get ruined.
> 
> And that is what i was asking.
> 
> I am an IT Professional and some times the easy answer works.
> perhaps it is hardware related, so hence DEVS cant do anything about it.
> 
> As far as i can see the only thing similar in all the posts in this thread are the Samsung cards!
> and that is my opinion. I am only trying to help.


Actually I think it's pretty well documented that it has nothing to do with the card and is extremely likely it's something in the kernel. Hence why JT released a new kernel that should fix the problem.


----------



## jayday97

akellar said:


> Actually I think it's pretty well documented that it has nothing to do with the card and is extremely likely it's something in the kernel. Hence why JT released a new kernel that should fix the problem.


So there is the possibility we can recover these SDCARDS with a odin/kernal fix?

Edit: by the way, JT's kernel did not fix my problems. But I haven't tried it with another sdcard.


----------



## whofarted

I mean no disrespect
I was simply stating what i saw as the obvious. i don't understand why people are coming down on me so hard by asking a simple question well related to the thread. it is not like i was asking how to install a rom when it is in the original post.
Please take this as a debate between intelligent people, but I have been looking in this forum and also on XDA and i [personally] haven't found anyone that had a non-Samsung card ruined.
Now please if it is so well documented i am sure you can post a link and i will be happy to apologize.

yes i know my name is a bit goofy but it doesn't mean that i do not know what i am talking about, or can have an intelligent conversation.

Side note: i was unaware that JT was using the same kernel that EC09 had.


----------



## akellar

jayday97 said:


> So there is the possibility we can recover these SDCARDS with a odin/kernal fix?
> 
> Edit: by the way, JT's kernel did not fix my problems. But I haven't tried it with another sdcard.


Sorry by fix the problem I meant that it shouldn't happen again, not that it would fix an already broken card.


----------



## ivorycruncher

@whofarted

I too work in IT, and do advanced technical troubleshooting for a living. I too wondered if it was a problem with the original sdcards, but when you stop and think about it, it's highly unlikely. People flashing these roms have flashed tons of other stuff, and never had a problem, and then all of a sudden tons of people who flash one particular nightly all have their sdcard fried? Sorry to sound like a Vulcan here, but all symptoms considered, logic dictates that a code change is the most likely culprit.

In my line of work, whenever a problem occurs, you ALWAYS look for what changed, because problems are almost always caused by some type of change. Nothing changed with people's sdcards, and the sheer number of affected cards pretty much rules out random hardware failure, especially for those who have had more than one card ruined in a row now.


----------



## dablitzkrieg

"akellar said:


> Sorry by fix the problem I meant that it shouldn't happen again, not that it would fix an already broken card.


^^^ this


----------



## whofarted

That is a very good point Ivory, I do see your logic.

Usually I do look at what changes, but sometimes when looking at a large group of users with so many differences i like to look at what they all have in common.

But i was just trying to think outside of the Box.


----------



## jayday97

akellar said:


> Sorry by fix the problem I meant that it shouldn't happen again, not that it would fix an already broken card.


Can someone verify that after applying the kernel update you haven't received the Damaged SD Card Error?

For obvious reasons I just don't want to pop another one in and the problem still exists.


----------



## akellar

jayday97 said:


> Can someone verify that after applying the kernel update you haven't received the Damaged SD Card Error?
> 
> For obvious reasons I just don't want to pop another one in and the problem still exists.


You'll probably have to give it some time. If there's still an issue you'll hear about it. It was just released this morning/last night though.


----------



## eibbed0001

whofarted said:


> That is a very good point Ivory, I do see your logic.
> 
> Usually I do look at what changes, but sometimes when looking at a large group of users with so many differences i like to look at what they all have in common.
> 
> But i was just trying to think outside of the Box.


I've offered up a few ideas as well that were pretty far fetched but I think we're all just trying to work on the problem. It isn't just with these ROMs or phones, so solving the problem is difficult. What we CAN do is try to have a polite conversation about it without insulting each other. I think that's what drove many people away from the XDA forums. I hope we can keep things more civil here and just work the problems.


----------



## eibbed0001

jayday97 said:


> Can someone verify that after applying the kernel update you haven't received the Damaged SD Card Error?
> 
> For obvious reasons I just don't want to pop another one in and the problem still exists.


I have not had an SD card failure. Just installed the kernel update this morning and hope that my luck continues. If not, I'll post here.


----------



## ivorycruncher

"eibbed0001 said:


> I've offered up a few ideas as well that were pretty far fetched but I think we're all just trying to work on the problem. It isn't just with these ROMs or phones, so solving the problem is difficult. What we CAN do is try to have a polite conversation about it without insulting each other. I think that's what drove many people away from the XDA forums. I hope we can keep things more civil here and just work the problems.


Well said. For the record, there are at least three threads covering this issue, two here and one on xda (that I know of), and in reading through all of them, I saw several reports of either multiple or aftermarket cards being nuked, so I knew it wasn't a brand issue. If you only read this one thread, it might not have been as easy to pick up on.

Honestly, I kind of hate to come in here and start offering opinions without having tested myself, but I felt I had a useful insight on this. I see JT got some new kernels out, so hopefully that will fix the issue. Unfortunately it's one of those things where the fix will have to stand the test if time to see if it worked, since there is no visible indicator other than sdcards not getting ruined anymore.


----------



## whofarted

eibbed0001 said:


> I hope we can keep things more civil here and just work the problems.


Well Said


----------



## M00NEY

@whofarted - my intent was not to come down hard on you at all. I apologize if it came off as such...

I have nothing to add constructively today, just wanted to be clear that I meant no offense.

(I also am a tech, and troubleshoot for a living, but I am in access control and cctv systems and not at all afraid to note that this is over my head)


----------



## JJcas15

Running Vanilla GB v5 w/ HL Glitch kernel, EC09 modem... Odined the bootloader 2 days ago. Everything had been fine up until 30 mins ago. My SD card hasn't been fried/deleted but all my pictures in my gallery are all jumbled up. I try to click on a picture and when I click picture "A" it selects picture "D". Same when changing my icons or wallpaper. Any ideas?


----------



## M00NEY

Sounds similar to the behavior I was seeing just before the sd card got borked. I would back it up if you haven't... Hopefully you will not see it go bad, but better safe than sorry.

Before mine went, similar behavior. Pics were wrong, assigned images for icons would change to something else (another image), then browsing the gallery got slow (and would have odd blank spots), then root explorer got slow, then the card was not mounted, then I got it back - but still slow, then it fried.

After replacement, I opted to wait for resolution before going back to my favorite rom to date (vgb) since it had moved from costing me a little time to rebuild to actual money...


----------



## M00NEY

I am BUMMED to report that my (new, aftermarket) card is now not staying available using CM7 0717 and Glitch HL V11.1.

Twice in the past 30 min I have checked the gallery to be shown the SD card not mounted message. A look at Root Explorer shows it is RO. Change to RW and all is well - for the moment...

So - have folks been having luck with the latest VGB update?


----------



## Groundhound

M00NEY said:


> I am BUMMED to report that my (new, aftermarket) card is now not staying available using CM7 0717 and Glitch HL V11.1.
> 
> Twice in the past 30 min I have checked the gallery to be shown the SD card not mounted message. A look at Root Explorer shows it is RO. Change to RW and all is well - for the moment...
> 
> So - have folks been having luck with the latest VGB update?


Wow, that's depressing. I switched from CM7 build 10 (with jt's recommended bootloader, followed by jt's new kernel) to VGB v5 today, and reloaded the new kernel again for good measure - so far no issues. I've not had an issue yet with my sd card on any rom, hope my luck doesn't run out (looking for a piece of wood to abuse).


----------



## JJcas15

M00NEY said:


> Sounds similar to the behavior I was seeing just before the sd card got borked. I would back it up if you haven't... Hopefully you will not see it go bad, but better safe than sorry.
> 
> Before mine went, similar behavior. Pics were wrong, assigned images for icons would change to something else (another image), then browsing the gallery got slow (and would have odd blank spots), then root explorer got slow, then the card was not mounted, then I got it back - but still slow, then it fried.
> 
> After replacement, I opted to wait for resolution before going back to my favorite rom to date (vgb) since it had moved from costing me a little time to rebuild to actual money...


Thanks for the heads up... Just backed up everything to my laptop.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## M00NEY

^^NP



Groundhound said:


> Wow, that's depressing. I switched from CM7 build 10 (with jt's recommended bootloader, followed by jt's new kernel) to VGB v5 today, and reloaded the new kernel again for good measure - so far no issues. I've not had an issue yet with my sd card on any rom, hope my luck doesn't run out (looking for a piece of wood to abuse).


I am hoping that it was a minor issue (what I am not sure, though), since a reboot seems to have corrected it. I don't understand it, just thought it best to share.


----------



## pugzdroid

ROM. Vanilla V3 w/GB bootloader
Running since release
Running ed05 radio
Chopper's theme
Running kernel included in build
Fascinate stock 16 gig SD card
Downloaded and flashed through ROM manager
Previously v2, v1
Fried last night, not recoverable.


----------



## Xain713

Mine fried a few days ago, was running stock vanilla gb v3 ec09 modem with no mods and stock kernel. Lucky I synced my music with google music xD so now I'm using a 4 gig, no need for space that and it only cost 10 bux, just hope it don't happen again with v5 and new kernel


----------



## Wessiide

Can someone please link it's new kernel or version 5 I'm on four with 2 sd fries after bootloaders odined twice. I can't get rom manager to work prefer to install via recovery.


----------



## bigjobber69

ROM. cm7 Nightly 13
Running eC09 radio
Theme: Ikandee
Running kernel included in build
Fascinate stock 16 gig SD card
Flashed always through CWM never Rom Manager
Fried last night after taking a picture than trying to send it, Then boom :wub:


----------



## whofarted

M00NEY said:


> my intent was not to come down hard on you at all. I apologize if it came off as such...


Hey it is cool man no worries i apologize too some other people have pointed out that non Samsung cards are being fried. Yeah i lost my stock 16 gig and now i am so nervous to loose another one i went to the OL Evil Fas.


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Wessiide said:


> Can someone please link it's new kernel or version 5 I'm on four with 2 sd fries after bootloaders odined twice. I can't get rom manager to work prefer to install via recovery.


Both V2 kernel and V5 of Vanilla can be found under jt's section on Rom Manager. You don't need the premium version to access them.

Sent from my Cm7afied Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## CHANGiism

crap. My SDCard blew!
TSMPoolParty 1.0
JT v2 kernel
GBBootloader

I was just looking through my gallery when all of a sudden it all slowed down and it gave me an error asking to insert sd card.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_So_There

Many have probably seen this but here are some deals on newegg for replacement cards if you need one:
http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/56664


----------



## sarkozy

Well, bit me too. No problems on a 2.3.4 build for the last couple of months.

ROM version: AOSP TSM "pool party" 
How long used: Since 8/10
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR4
Downloaded via: link in OP
Radio/Modem: ED05 through ODIN
Previous ROM series:CM7 7/25 w/hacked Glitch kernel to enable smartass governor
SD Card: spare Sandisk 4GB
Kernel running: supplied with ROM
Mods: None


----------



## CHANGiism

I will clarify my environment too incase it becomes useful

Rom Version: AOSP TSM Pool Party v1.0
How Long used: since 8/10
Flashed via CWM4
Downloaded via link in OP
Radio/modem: ED05 thru ODIN
Previous Rom: CM7 Nightly #11, pretty much every single nightlies, glitch kernel
SD Card: Supplied Sandisk 16gb
Kernel running when fried: supplied with TSM Rom
Mods: n/a


----------



## tiptop

I too got a shifty order of sd fries. 
Happened on current MIUI, no mods. Also, I did not Odin GBBootloader, but it didn't help me after loading it on a previous rom either. Not much else to be said other than 2.3.5 is what seems to be causing this issue, imo. Obviously this is way over my head, and without some better insight from our dev community, I'm staying away from any rom that is 2.3.5. related. 
Peace


----------



## akellar

Yup just lost my 2nd card it appears. Running Mesmerize CM7 (2.3.4 based) and Glitch kernel. Only thing I can think is that the backup of my first dead card I made was corrupt and somehow effected this one too.

Edit - well it appears I got lucky and pulled the card before damage was actually done. I think I'm going back to Froyo for a little while until this SD Card stuff dies down.


----------



## Grimis15

Lost my card today after flashing the latest MIUI yesterday. While texting the phone started getting force closes. I simply rebooted the phone and up pops damaged sd card.  Had been away and didn't know this was an issue on the MTD roms like the EC09 leak. Ouch! Prior to flashing the latest miui I was on CM7 7/17. Damn damn damn. fyi it was the stock card and I had the ec09 radio.

ODIN back to stock and did OTA's up to ED05 and this is where I'll stay for awhile.


----------



## Mellen_hed

I've lost two sd cards this week.

First was sometime between sunday night and monday after flashing VGB v3. woke up to "damaged sd card" error. EC09 modem. (girlfriend's phone, not much more info than tha)

the second happened this morning, running TSM Pool Party and either JT's GB kernel v2 or whichever comes packaged with pool party. no gbbl. Was using the phone infrequently to text/check xda and rootzwiki via their apps.. suddenly entered force close hell; restarted, checked, all seemed fine until suddenly phantom button presses or something froze my phone. Restarted to the sd mount error. I could get some things to show up and even work for a bit, and i could see even more, but when i got to my pc it was irreparable. both straight fried, both samsung stock cards.


----------



## Efpophis

One piece of information I'm not seeing here is whether or not anyone is using sd-booster or something like that to play with their sd card's cache size. I have mine up to 2048 and I've never had an issue. It might be another factor to check for either way.


----------



## blueevo8

Looks like my SD card just died.
Stock Fascinate SD card
Vanilla GB v4
Chopper's drop down mod
EC09
Flashed GB bootloader when on v3, flashed to v4 on Sunday, no problems all week.
Downloaded v6 tonight, rebooted into recovery and go to choose zip from SD, and get the can't mount SD.


----------



## bigjobber69

ok quick question for people that have fried SD that bought a new one. I just put all my old data on the new card than went to flash an old cm7 before all the sd card troubles and sd card wont mount in CWM everything works the way it should with the card while phone is on like photos and can see it in the file folder. How do I mount the new card in CWM to make it accessible and "mount sd" in CWM doesn twork either. also gives me an error. What am I missing, Thanks.


----------



## akellar

bigjobber69 said:


> ok quick question for people that have fried SD that bought a new one. I just put all my old data on the new card than went to flash an old cm7 before all the sd card troubles and sd card wont mount in CWM everything works the way it should with the card while phone is on like photos and can see it in the file folder. How do I mount the new card in CWM to make it accessible and "mount sd" in CWM doesn twork either. also gives me an error. What am I missing, Thanks.


I had the exact same problem. Strangely Rom Manager would work fine and after restoring a backup through it, CWM started mounting my card again. Try running a backup or something through Rom Manager and see if that works.


----------



## bigjobber69

Nah I need another alternative don't have a recent nandroid. Plus have nnever used rom manager and don't want to buy it. Has to be a way to mount it


----------



## livinsac

From reading through this thread, it looks like everyone having issues is with os 2.3.5. Is this assumption correct? Thinking of staying on miui 1.7.29 for the time being since it is 2.3.4, and was curious if it was safe.


----------



## akellar

bigjobber69 said:


> Nah I need another alternative don't have a recent nandroid. Plus have nnever used rom manager and don't want to buy it. Has to be a way to mount it


You don't have to buy it, it's free. Just download it, create a backup using it, and then reboot to recovery and see if CWM now sees your card. Even if it doesn't work theres no harm done.


----------



## M00NEY

I was thinking about this issue in traffic today... Any chance that we are seeing the same class of card frying? I noticed that my original card was class 2. New one is class 4.

Had anyone had a faster card fry?

My logic was that this is a newer os, so perhaps it is operating under the assumption that we have faster cards? Maybe that would mean more voltage or something? Again, I am far from versed on the innards, but my mind does wander...


----------



## akellar

M00NEY said:


> I was thinking about this issue in traffic today... Any chance that we are seeing the same class of card frying? I noticed that my original card was class 2. New one is class 4.
> 
> Had anyone had a faster card fry?
> 
> My logic was that this is a newer os, so perhaps it is operating under the assumption that we have faster cards? Maybe that would mean more voltage or something? Again, I am far from versed on the innards, but my mind does wander...


My second card that was starting to have issues is a class 4


----------



## drnihili

M00NEY said:


> I was thinking about this issue in traffic today... Any chance that we are seeing the same class of card frying? I noticed that my original card was class 2. New one is class 4.
> 
> Had anyone had a faster card fry?


Post #18 of this thread reports a class 10 card frying.


----------



## bigjobber69

I cant get the new card to mount still...how are people getting it to mount in cwm.....I cant flash anything to get off this build! Rom manager didnt mount it either!


----------



## akellar

bigjobber69 said:


> I cant get the new card to mount still...how are people getting it to mount in cwm.....I cant flash anything to get off this build! Rom manager didnt mount it either!


Try backing it up to a PC and then formatting the card again. I used the program on sdcard.org to format the card.


----------



## bigjobber69

alright used that tool from the site....putting it all back on....I will let u know my results...So it should just work right? I dont know what I could be missing here


----------



## akellar

bigjobber69 said:


> alright used that tool from the site....putting it all back on....I will let u know my results...So it should just work right? I dont know what I could be missing here


I believe I did the format there and then might have had to format on the phone too. This is just what I tried as I was in the same boat as you and was just trying to find something that would work.


----------



## bigjobber69

ok that worked but i cant flash 7/17  which is the last one before all this shit started happening. So i guess ill just rock no SD card till JT gets it situated, Shouldnt be to long.


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Do need to reflash the gingerbread bootloaders after a full data wipe?


----------



## Crucial

"JeremytheIndian said:


> Do need to reflash the gingerbread bootloaders after a full data wipe?


After a full wipe, no. The boot loaders should still be there. I think you only need to reflash boot loaders after you flash a new rom or kernel.


----------



## kidserious

Crucial said:


> After a full wipe, no. The boot loaders should still be there. I think you only need to reflash boot loaders after you flash a new rom or kernel.


Bootloaders are like the modem/radio......they remain unaffected and cannot be changed/accessed unless you specifically flash them via Odin in a full Odin package or an isolated bootloader/modem/radio.tar file via odin, or via an official OTA from VZW. Wipes in no way affect these areas, in fact, you cannot affect these areas at all via cwm recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious

Nevermind

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wessiide

When you say nevermind does that mean they need to be reflashed every time we install a new rom?


----------



## solido888

kidserious said:


> Bootloaders are like the modem/radio......they remain unaffected and cannot be changed/accessed unless you specifically flash them via Odin in a full Odin package or an isolated bootloader/modem/radio.tar file via odin, or via an official OTA from VZW. Wipes in no way affect these areas, in fact, you cannot affect these areas at all via cwm recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I am assuming that flashing a DL09 or EB01.tar will replace those bootloaders though, right?


----------



## kidserious

Wessiide said:


> When you say nevermind does that mean they need to be reflashed every time we install a new rom?


No, that was a double post, what I posted previously was 100% accurate.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious

solido888 said:


> I am assuming that flashing a DL09 or EB01.tar will replace those bootloaders though, right?


Yes, IF it is a full factory Odin package from vzw. I have a post in development that has the three links of the only FULL Odin packages I know of for the fascinate. A full Odin tar has 10 files in it including "Boot.bin" (primary bootloader), "Sbl.bin" (secondary bootloader), "Movinand.bin" (data) etc that other Odin files do not contain. Created Odin's usually only have rom, radio and kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## midnight93933

I have noticed that when I use a micro sd card it will remain unaffected, but if I use a micro sdhc card it will say it was damaged


----------



## sarkozy

Lost another one. Brand new 8gb card I've had since 8/12. Same setup as before. TSM pool party v1.1, Glitch kernel, ED05 modem, etc. Cannot reformat either card on my PC.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjobber69

new issue every time i try and flash something i get this message. E: cant copy-meta-INF/com/google/android/update binary. What is this how do i being my flash happy self again!

Edit-Well it fried so that doesnt matter....was using bootloader and jt v3 kernel on CM7 nightly 17. Hope this gets hammered out soon just bought a class 10 but wont be using an SD card till get straightened out.


----------



## eibbed0001

Just out of curiosity, how full are these SD cards when they start being unmountable?


----------



## tiptop

"eibbed0001 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how full are these SD cards when they start being unmountable?


Out of my stock 16 gig, I had almost 9 gigs used. I was at 12 (+ or - a few) when I backed things up. Ugh, that would be terrible to pose all that.


----------



## akellar

"eibbed0001 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how full are these SD cards when they start being unmountable?


Barely over 3gb on stock card

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mellen_hed

"eibbed0001 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how full are these SD cards when they start being unmountable?


First stock card I fried was about 1/4 full, the second was about half full. I'm blaming the media scanner, mainly


----------



## eibbed0001

Thanks for the feedback about the used capacity. I was thinking about making some of my Google music in the cloud available offline but then it occurred to me that maybe a fuller card was more vulnerable. I guess that's irrelevant, though. I'll make it available offline (I assume it gets copied/moved to the SD card) but continue with my regular system of copying the contents of the SD card to my PC.


----------



## xsvuser

I've also had a hard time using a class 10 to mount. The CWM would see the file that I'm flashing but went into a loop "Waiting for the SD card to mount". Go get another brand of SD card. All worked out okay after purchasing a different brand. Note, Patriot 16GB Class 10 doesn't work with CWM. Try Sandisk or Kingston.


----------



## blueevo8

"blueevo8 said:


> Looks like my SD card just died.
> Stock Fascinate SD card
> Vanilla GB v4
> Chopper's drop down mod
> EC09
> Flashed GB bootloader when on v3, flashed to v4 on Sunday, no problems all week.
> Downloaded v6 tonight, rebooted into recovery and go to choose zip from SD, and get the can't mount SD.


So, my PC was able to detect my SD card, it said it needed formatted. I did so then copied my files back onto the SD card and all was well. When I installed v6 I Odin's the bootloaders again just to make sure. Last night, I took the card out of my phone and when I put it back in, it just kept giving me the "safe to remove" message. I put it in my card reader again and the computer picks it up and doesn't say it needs formatted. I put it back in my phone and it still doesn't read.
Should I format the card anyway?
EDIT: I'm not running any extras on the ROM right now.


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Just thought I would say that since flashing JT's V3 Kernel and Gingerbread Bootloaders I have had not SD card issues on Cm7 builds 14 or 17. Moving to 19 today.


----------



## CHANGiism

blueevo8 said:


> So, my PC was able to detect my SD card, it said it needed formatted. I did so then copied my files back onto the SD card and all was well. When I installed v6 I Odin's the bootloaders again just to make sure. Last night, I took the card out of my phone and when I put it back in, it just kept giving me the "safe to remove" message. I put it in my card reader again and the computer picks it up and doesn't say it needs formatted. I put it back in my phone and it still doesn't read.
> Should I format the card anyway?
> EDIT: I'm not running any extras on the ROM right now.


Reboot your phone with the SDCard inserted. For some reason, the rom doesn't like your sdcard unplugged and inserted back in while running and it will keep telling to you it's safe to remove. Your SDCard is not fried, so don't format it.


----------



## m0r0n3s

The SD card bug happened to me while taking MIUI for a test drive :wub:
It was not recognized when I inserted it (using an adapter) to my windows xp laptop. I also tried my linux desktop without luck. It didn't showed up as hardware ready to mount in linux. But I was able to use GParted to remove the existing partition, create a new one and format it.
My stock Samsung 16GB is working again and looks like there was no problem. I wen't back to Debloated ED05 for a while, but once you go AOSP you'll never go back...
So I've been using a spare 2 GB card to run JT's vanilla and CyanogenMod build 20. So far looks like the issue is gone.

If you still have your fried cards and an adapter you can try usign GParted to recover. Worst case scenario you still have a fried SD card, but you can get your old card working again.


----------



## Efpophis

m0r0n3s said:


> The SD card bug happened to me while taking MIUI for a test drive :wub:
> It was not recognized when I inserted it (using an adapter) to my windows xp laptop. I also tried my linux desktop without luck. It didn't showed up as hardware ready to mount in linux. But I was able to use GParted to remove the existing partition, create a new one and format it.
> My stock Samsung 16GB is working again and looks like there was no problem. I wen't back to Debloated ED05 for a while, but once you go AOSP you'll never go back...
> So I've been using a spare 2 GB card to run JT's vanilla and CyanogenMod build 20. So far looks like the issue is gone.
> 
> If you still have your fried cards and an adapter you can try usign GParted to recover. Worst case scenario you still have a fried SD card, but you can get your old card working again.


That's interesting - did GParted give you any information at all about the existing partition before you removed it?


----------



## m0r0n3s

Efpophis said:


> That's interesting - did GParted give you any information at all about the existing partition before you removed it?


Sorry, didn't put much attention to the partition details. I was not trying to recover the info in the card, so I just went directly to repartition...


----------



## Efpophis

m0r0n3s said:


> Sorry, didn't put much attention to the partition details. I was not trying to recover the info in the card, so I just went directly to repartition...


No worries 

I was just thinking that if it tried to read the partition table and came back with some weird information, then maybe that could help the devs figure out what exactly was happening. Even still, the fact that you were able to recover by repartitioning in that way gives some information on its own - who knows how helpful or relevant it will end up being, but it's still interesting.

Hey, you're in Sterling Hts! I work in the same town.


----------



## cjsirhc

There is a thread over at XDA where someone unfried their SD card when they received a video mms.
Someone else tried it and it worked for them as well.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1223174


----------



## Mikes3000

I have not been on cm7 since I fried my sd card around build 9 or so. Would you guys day that the corrupting of cards is over with on the most recent nightlies?


----------



## silentmage

ROM version: Vanilla GB 8/08 build 
How long used: Since 8/08 (been using his builds since late June)
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: link in OP
Radio/Modem: EB01
Previous ROM series: jt's last cm7 build, switch to vanilla GB on 7/31
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied with 8/08 build
Mods: None

I've been running jt's fascinate build of GB since before it was merged into CM. When he made his vanilla build I hopped onto that. I am currently on the 8/08 build and my SD card is done.

Started last week on tues or so with my pictures. The contents of my DCIM folder disappeared. Everything else was there and fully editable (as far as I knew). I tried to back everything up that I wanted to keep off of the SD card but a bunch of my TB backups said they were to corrupted to read so I reformated it, replaced my backed up pictures from a slightly old backup I had of them and all was hunky dory. Saturday I looked at my gallery and it was empty again. Figured I would just put the pics back on it. I look this morning and the backed up pics are gone. I tried to take a picture and it takes, I can go to the gallery from the camera and it is there, but as soon as I exit the camera app the pic is gone. I rebooted the phone and now all I get is "SD card is safe to remove". I don't have an adapter to plug it into my computer to try and format it there.


----------



## tiptop

Silentmage, sorry to hear your card fried. But, this issue has been pretty well resolved with jt1134's release of v6 Vanilla GB and v3 kernel.
Check out his Vanilla Gingerbread thread. Everything you need for a great rom and safe SD Card are posted at the bottom of his op. 
Remember, when playing with your phone, you need to keep yourself protected. Make backups a regular practice, nandroids and your sd card. 
Have fun with your phone.


----------



## silentmage

tiptop said:


> Silentmage, sorry to hear your card fried. But, this issue has been pretty well resolved with jt1134's release of v6 Vanilla GB and v3 kernel.
> Check out his Vanilla Gingerbread thread. Everything you need for a great rom and safe SD Card are posted at the bottom of his op.
> Remember, when playing with your phone, you need to keep yourself protected. Make backups a regular practice, nandroids and your sd card.
> Have fun with your phone.


Thanks!!

I make a nandroid backup at least once a week and keep it in my dropbox just to be sure I have it.I'm going to make sure I do SD card backups more often as well.

Everyone here is awesome :android-smile:


----------



## JJcas15

Rom: Miui 1.8.19
Kernel: HL Glitch
Modem: EC09
Previous Rom: JT VGB V6
SD: Stock 16g

Phone fried on me last night. Laptop wont read it to try and format it. Tried that video mms fix and didnt work on mine. Had to give my SD card a proper burial this morning.... Good thing I backed up everything Saturday. I have an old 8gig laying around here I popped into the phone. Formatted it and downloaded some stuff onto it but when I try to flash it in CWM it reads... "SD card not mounted"... Rebooted and went into settings to check and it is mounted. Strange.... Never had any problems when I was on JT VGB so trying to go back to it.


----------



## Derezzed

ROM version: MIUI 1.8.19 (Gingerbread 2.3.5)
How long used: Since yesterday (8/21)
Flashed via: Manually, CWM
Downloaded via: Miui.us download section.
Radio/Modem: ED05
Previous ROM series: Stock Fascinate Touchwiz. (Froyo 2.2.2)
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: 2.6.35.7-ga6cbf92 (Came with MIUI)
Mods: n/a

Today, I was waking my phone, to unlock and check things, but the screen wouldn't come on..I held the power button, pressed it over and over; nothing happened.
So I took the battery out and put it back in, rebooted the phone. It came on, like normal, but as the SDcard scan ran, it came up with "Damaged SDcard. You may need to reformat SDcard."
Well, I automatically assumed it fried it completely, deleting everything.
I put the card in my pc and everything was still there, the phone just won't read it I guess. 
I turned off my phone, put the card in, turned it on. The scan said the same thing..
I guess I'm going to have to reformat it. I don't know what else I can do, to make this issue go away, without reformatting it.
Even then, it could happen again. Unless this Friday, the next MIUI update fixes the SDcard problem.


----------



## whofarted

Derezzed said:


> ROM version: MIUI 1.8.19 (Gingerbread 2.3.5)
> How long used: Since yesterday (8/21)
> Flashed via: Manually, CWM
> Downloaded via: Miui.us download section.
> Radio/Modem: ED05
> Previous ROM series: Stock Fascinate Touchwiz. (Froyo 2.2.2)
> SD Card: stock 16gig
> Kernel running: 2.6.35.7-ga6cbf92 (Came with MIUI)
> Mods: n/a
> 
> Today, I was waking my phone, to unlock and check things, but the screen wouldn't come on..I held the power button, pressed it over and over; nothing happened.
> So I took the battery out and put it back in, rebooted the phone. It came on, like normal, but as the SDcard scan ran, it came up with "Damaged SDcard. You may need to reformat SDcard."
> Well, I automatically assumed it fried it completely, deleting everything.
> I put the card in my pc and everything was still there, the phone just won't read it I guess.
> I turned off my phone, put the card in, turned it on. The scan said the same thing..
> I guess I'm going to have to reformat it. I don't know what else I can do, to make this issue go away, without reformatting it.
> Even then, it could happen again. Unless this Friday, the next MIUI update fixes the SDcard problem.


This is very Common issue! I have heard that having some one MMS you a video it fixes the issue....( i have yet to try this for myself)


----------



## quickgiant

ROM version: CM7 nightly from today (8/23)
How long used: Flashed it today
Flashed via: CWM
Downloaded via: cyanogenmod.com
Radio/Modem: ED05
Previous ROM series: MIUI
SD Card: PNY class 10 16gb
Kernel running: Glitch 11.1 ML
Mods: n/a

I have already had my stock sd card fry while on MIUI, so i bought a new class 10 sd card. Today, I decided to switch from MIUI to CM7 for a while. I flashed it successfully and on the first boot, it said the sd card was damaged. I had very recently bought this sd card, so i wanted to find a way to fix it. i went into CWM to try to format it, which didnt work. I tried a bunch of stuff I had seen on the forums like taking it out and rebooting, then putting it back in, the video mms, and a battery pull with no success. Then I went back into CWM and tried repartitioning it, which ended up working and now I it's working fine, but I've lost all my data, which is not a huge deal because its a new sd card. I don't have my old sd card on me right now, but when i have it, I'll try the same thing. I hope this helps at least some people.


----------



## gotsflat4love

Can anyone confirm if the newest MIUI and jt's v3 kernal has sd card issues?


----------



## akellar

Attempted to make the jump back into GB. Got the newest VGB loaded up and boom - sd card is damaged may need to reformat. Rebooted and no sd card issue. Rebooted to recovery - sd card can't mount. It would be nice if there was some logic to all of this but apparently it's just a crap shoot. Oh I was using the GB bootloaders and VGB comes with the latest kernel so no idea what it is now. Back to Froyo I go.


----------



## drnihili

akellar said:


> Attempted to make the jump back into GB. Got the newest VGB loaded up and boom - sd card is damaged may need to reformat. Rebooted and no sd card issue. Rebooted to recovery - sd card can't mount. It would be nice if there was some logic to all of this but apparently it's just a crap shoot. Oh I was using the GB bootloaders and VGB comes with the latest kernel so no idea what it is now. Back to Froyo I go.


I was just about to try this myself. Apparently I'm going to hold off a bit more. Still trying to resurrect the card that fried earlier with every new idea I see. Thanks for the report.


----------



## akellar

drnihili said:


> I was just about to try this myself. Apparently I'm going to hold off a bit more. Still trying to resurrect the card that fried earlier with every new idea I see. Thanks for the report.


My card is fine as long as you don't need to flash anything from recovery. Reads fine in the Rom. Recovery won't mount it.


----------



## drnihili

akellar said:


> My card is fine as long as you don't need to flash anything from recovery. Reads fine in the Rom. Recovery won't mount it.


Flashing from recovery is pretty important in my book. Besides, we've seen a lot of progressive SD card failures. If it's not mounting in recovery, there's something messed up. Hopefully, it won't get any worse than it is, but I'd make a backup if I were you.


----------



## JJcas15

akellar said:


> My card is fine as long as you don't need to flash anything from recovery. Reads fine in the Rom. Recovery won't mount it.


Mine wouldnt mount in recovery either unitl I re-partitioned it in recovery...I used 256mb in ext and 32 mb in swap (settings I used when partitioning in recovery) It worked well right after... SD card was cleaned out but was able to mount it once I DL stuff back on it.


----------



## snrsuave

JJcas15 said:


> Mine wouldnt mount in recovery either unitl I re-partitioned it in recovery...I used 256mb in ext and 32 mb in swap (settings I used when partitioning in recovery) It worked well right after... SD card was cleaned out but was able to mount it once I DL stuff back on it.


How do you repartition it if it won't mount? I tried what you did and it was not successful because the card was not mounted. I would love to go back to GB, but I don't want to lose another card!


----------



## Syndacate

snrsuave said:


> *How do you repartition it if it won't mount?* I tried what you did and it was not successful because the card was not mounted. I would love to go back to GB, but I don't want to lose another card!


IIRC the only time you CAN partition a drive is when it's unmounted.

As for losing the card. As I just coincidentally posted on XDA: Apparently the problem was fixed 3 weeks ago and I was an idiot for not knowing about it.

Apparently the root was a GSM SGS kernel commit that somehow affected every GB ROM....not quite sure how...but that's what I heard anyway...*shrugs* I'm willing to give it another go - OEM Samsung card, mine just got formatted when CM7 om nommed it.


----------



## drnihili

Syndacate said:


> As for losing the card. As I just coincidentally posted on XDA: Apparently the problem was fixed 3 weeks ago and I was an idiot for not knowing about it.
> 
> Apparently the root was a GSM SGS kernel commit that somehow affected every GB ROM....not quite sure how...but that's what I heard anyway...*shrugs* I'm willing to give it another go - OEM Samsung card, mine just got formatted when CM7 om nommed it.


I'd really appreciate it if a dev with close to first hand knowledge could comment on this. I've heard a few people report that they heard someone say that JT said that he fixed the issue somewhere between 1 and 3 weeks ago, but I can't find anywhere that JT says that. Granted, JT says lots of things that I don't know about, but I'd feel better if someone directly associated with an MTD ROM based off of JT's work could verify the rumours. A link would be fine also, if anyone has one. I trust JT's opinion. I don't trust third hand rumors.


----------



## Syndacate

drnihili said:


> I'd really appreciate it if a dev with close to first hand knowledge could comment on this. I've heard a few people report that they heard someone say that JT said that he fixed the issue somewhere between 1 and 3 weeks ago, but I can't find anywhere that JT says that. Granted, JT says lots of things that I don't know about, but I'd feel better if someone directly associated with an MTD ROM based off of JT's work could verify the rumours. A link would be fine also, if anyone has one. I trust JT's opinion. I don't trust third hand rumors.


I asked JT about the SD card issue personally and he says as far as he knows <whatever he did (_I think it was a revert of somebody else's commit regarding a GSM SGS fix)_> the issue is fixed. It's not possible to "prove" that it's fixed, the only thing that's possible is to disprove it by somebody (preferably multiple people) who has a ROM using a kernel after his modification to pull that stuff out, has the SD card issues. To the best of his knowledge as of last night (roughly 24 hours ago), there are none.


----------



## akellar

Guys I tried again with a completely wiped, freshly formatted SD Card and all is good. My guess is that whatever caused the issue I was having was hiding out on my SD Card itself. Things appear to be good to go.


----------



## drnihili

Syndacate said:


> I asked JT about the SD card issue personally and he says as far as he knows <whatever he did (_I think it was a revert of somebody else's commit regarding a GSM SGS fix)_> the issue is fixed. It's not possible to "prove" that it's fixed, the only thing that's possible is to disprove it by somebody (preferably multiple people) who has a ROM using a kernel after his modification to pull that stuff out, has the SD card issues. To the best of his knowledge as of last night (roughly 24 hours ago), there are none.


Thanks, this is the clearest sourcing I've heard. I understand and agree about the issue of proof. I'm ok going with JT's opinion on the matter. I'll cross my fingers and dive in again this evening.


----------



## Syndacate

drnihili said:


> Thanks, this is the clearest sourcing I've heard. I understand and agree about the issue of proof. I'm ok going with JT's opinion on the matter. I'll cross my fingers and dive in again this evening.


That's what I did. Just do what I do in that every time you think of it (every night? Every couple of nights) just make a backup of your SD - doesn't have to be a complex backup tool or image, just mount as usb >> ctrl/apple + A >> copy >> paste

At least then you have all your media if it was to happen. That's why I didn't give a crap when mine got taken. Sure, the backup was a week old, but I hadn't taken any pictures or loaded any music or anything on it since then.

My only problem now is trying to decide VGB or CM7. Both are VERY good ROMs, the way I see it:
*Common Highs*
 JT works on both
 Both are very fast in terms of response time
 Group contribution (yea, right, ok)
 Very few issues
*Common Lows*

 Both suffer same issues, since they're very closely related
*CM7 better than VGB*
 Available options between the two 'extras' menus in settings blows away that of VGB
 Feels more "complete" in the UI and apps that it has with it, and the options to control this 'extra' behavior
*VGB better than CM7*
 Battery life rapes that of CM7
 Much faster than CM7 (much? significantly*)
 KISS principle (simplicity, add as needed, opt in (much like arch linux- or as PC Linux OS would say: "_Radically Simple!_"))
 CM7 suffers from being a 'general' ROM with the lack of specificity towards the Fascinate, ie. the SD card debacle 

That list is more for me than it is anybody, feel free to offer suggestions to add to it. I'm completely torn between the two. I didn't like pool party because it feels like a cross between the two in terms of customizability..which I don't like, go big (everything) or go small (abs nothing).

EDIT:
Why is battery life on VGB better than that of CM7 by so much?


----------



## Groundhound

Since jt's new kernel (which I assume contains the SD vulnerability fixes) was added in CM7 build-26, OC to 1300 is available as well as UVing via Voltage Control, so both speed and battery life have been improved IMO (I'm currently on build-29).


----------



## Syndacate

Groundhound said:


> Since jt's new kernel (which I assume contains the SD vulnerability fixes) was added in CM7 build-26, OC to 1300 is available as well as UVing via Voltage Control, so both speed and battery life have been improved IMO (I'm currently on build-29).


Yeah, that's exactly where I am at the moment. I flashed last night, latest nightly (29), which should have the SD card issue resolved, min 100, max 1300 via the in-box preferences. I haven't touched the UV yet because I had soft-key issues (_unresponsive keys or menu button signals firing when I didn't press the button (ie. I'd hit home and a menu singal would fire_) under UKB on a pretty heavy undervolt, admittedly. I love battery life, but I absolutely detest those types of UV issues and can't live with them. What are your UV settings?


----------



## Groundhound

I only UV by -50 at 100 MHz because my phone spends so little time (relatively) at any other speed. Just doesn't make sense to me to UV a speed used less than 10% of the time


----------



## Syndacate

Groundhound said:


> I only UV by -50 at 100 MHz because my phone spends so little time (relatively) at any other speed. Just doesn't make sense to me to UV a speed used less than 10% of the time


Fair point.

I'll have to get CPUspy or something and see what my percentage usages of each step are.


----------



## freshveggies

"Groundhound said:


> Since jt's new kernel (which I assume contains the SD vulnerability fixes) was added in CM7 build-26, OC to 1300 is available as well as UVing via Voltage Control, so both speed and battery life have been improved IMO (I'm currently on build-29).


I was having SD errors. So I went back to stock and then a fresh start to CM7 build-26 last night. Everything was great for 30 mins before I lost the SD card again. Maybe I missed the step that fixes the SD problem.
I may go back to my froyo nandroid backup. Even though I love CM7.


----------



## akellar

"freshveggies said:


> I was having SD errors. So I went back to stock and then a fresh start to CM7 build-26 last night. Everything was great for 30 mins before I lost the SD card again. Maybe I missed the step that fixes the SD problem.
> I may go back to my froyo nandroid backup. Even though I love CM7.


Did you wipe your card before you went back? From my experience whatever gets corrupted and causes the issue sticks until you format the card.


----------



## pugzdroid

I've had a somewhat similar experience. I got my first SD card corrupted on V3. I then ran without an SD card until V6 came out after which I switched to a new card and installed V6 (which I've been running since). The new card was only in the old V3 for a couple of minutes while I downloaded V6 and flashed it. Ever since I've been having problems with that card too. I've reformatted it countless times. I've repartitioned it, but it keeps moving back to read-only with some sort of corruption (invalid cluster chains). At least I can reformat, unlike the first card. So I don't know if somehow the card got corrupted from the few minutes it was used with the bad kernel (and has stuck with it through many reformats), or something else is going on...


----------



## Syndacate

freshveggies said:


> I was having SD errors. So I went back to stock and then a fresh start to CM7 build-26 last night. Everything was great for 30 mins before I lost the SD card again. Maybe I missed the step that fixes the SD problem.
> I may go back to my froyo nandroid backup. Even though I love CM7.


Format the card (FROM THE PHONE) on CM7-26.


----------



## Mikes3000

I'm defiitely frustrated. I was caught in the original SD Damaging issue in the very early builds and had to buy a new card. I went to froyo for awhile until tonight. I decided to reload CM7 build #30 and I hate to say it, the issue still persists. I have received 5 or 6 SD Damage messages and have luckily been able to reformat every time. I'm going back to ODIN froyo and wiping the card clean and reformatting again and may try to flash CM7 one more time. Very frustrating.

Edit: I Odin'd ED05. Formatted SD card for good measure. Installed CM7. First Boot, damaged SD Card. I'm going back to froyo and hopefully my card is not hosed again.


----------



## freshveggies

"Syndacate said:


> Format the card (FROM THE PHONE) on CM7-26.


 Funny thing with this card. I can format and use it in my camera but I can NOT format it with my phone under CWM nor in Android. Even after I format with the camera first.


----------



## Syndacate

Mikes3000 said:


> I'm defiitely frustrated. I was caught in the original SD Damaging issue in the very early builds and had to buy a new card. I went to froyo for awhile until tonight. I decided to reload CM7 build #30 and I hate to say it, the issue still persists. I have received 5 or 6 SD Damage messages and have luckily been able to reformat every time. I'm going back to ODIN froyo and wiping the card clean and reformatting again and may try to flash CM7 one more time. Very frustrating.
> 
> Edit: I Odin'd ED05. Formatted SD card for good measure. Installed CM7. First Boot, damaged SD Card. I'm going back to froyo and hopefully my card is not hosed again.


I don't mean to be a dick or anything, but you're like the first person to say the problem still persists after its been allegedly fixed...so very few people are going to take what you're saying to heart, especially since you're starting out with a card that was already ****ed by an earlier build which caused damage.

The problem before was able to cause physical damage to the SD Card including a hard-brick. Just because the Froyo drivers are able to read/write it fine, the way you see it, doesn't mean much. It could have very high miss-rates when attempting access, no-responsiveness on attempts, but then responsiveness on retries, abnormally slow access, etc., and this could all happen many times and you would never know know because these speeds are much faster than we can notice. The ones we can notice is when something is REALLY bad, and its executing TONS of code.

Please start with a fresh SD before claiming the problem is persisting...the problem is quite common and to my knowledge there hasn't been any regressions regarding this issue. You can possibly have a false positive. Computers are weird like that.



freshveggies said:


> Funny thing with this card. I can format and use it in my camera but I can NOT format it with my phone under CWM nor in Android. Even after I format with the camera first.


Very weird. Even if operational, I'd say that if some OS's/SD Card readers that normally work fine are having issues with a particular instance of a card, it's possible, and in all likelihood probable that that card was damaged in some way or another.

Damaging happens at many levels, it can be both minor, and you'd never notice, and it can be major, and completely ****ed.

-------------------------

Just my $.02, but I'd try this stuff with new SD cards. Some hardware just doesn't get a long...sometimes the cards are damaged, but are still accessible depending on the OS, drivers, and the physical connections (card reader). There's very many factors that go into RTOS related issues such as these.


----------



## Mikes3000

I'm just trying to understand the issue myself. The SD card that I used last night with CM7 is 2 weeks old and has only been used with froyo builds up until last night. For all intensive purposes, this is a brand new SD card that is on its first use with a gingerbread ROM. I understand that I didn't take this card straight out of the package and load CM7 on it, but it's been used on an official ED05 build for 2 weeks. I think that qualifies it as a "new" card. Like I said, the only thing that I can think of that would taint this new card is the fact that I placed the backup of the old card (soon before it was fried) onto this new card and whatever plagued the old card is being carried over via a file / files and corrupting my new card as well. Please see post #201 by pugzdroid and you'll see a very similar issue as mine with vanilla GB. I have no reason to fabricate any of this, yet I am merely trying to find solutions to rectify this issue so that I can get some CM7 back.


----------



## jart32

JeremytheIndian said:


> Both V2 kernel and V5 of Vanilla can be found under jt's section on Rom Manager. You don't need the premium version to access them.
> 
> Sent from my Cm7afied Fascinate using Tapatalk


I"m sitting on evilfascination now to.. until I'm sure all bugs are worked out...

great effort and work from the devs and users....thanks to all.

hopefully in the end we will all benefit of the work being done.

cheers all


----------



## drnihili

Syndacate said:


> I don't mean to be a dick or anything, but you're like the first person to say the problem still persists after its been allegedly fixed...so very few people are going to take what you're saying to heart, especially since you're starting out with a card that was already ****ed by an earlier build which caused damage.


Actually, he's the third person in this thread to say it. akellar was first, then pugzdroid, and now Mikes3000. akellar seems to have resolved his issue, though we don't know the source of it. Now it may turn out that each of these three cases was caused by some factor outside of the current ROM/kernel, but it may not. Refusing to entertain the possibility that a problem persists until someone can rule out all other causes is a recipe for disaster. Neither should we dismiss the possibility that the problem has been fully resolved. At this stage we just can't be certain either way.

One of the troubling things is that there are reports of SD failure across the spectrum of GB ROMs for the Fascinate. They may be completely unrelated, but then again they may not. Nobody has a complete explanation or proven solution (at least that I'm aware of).


----------



## Mikes3000

I'm going to try a few more things with the SD card that was giving me the "Damaged SD Card" message on CM7. I ran ED05 Powerwashed all day yesterday just to make sure there were no incidents on froyo, and there were none. Right now I'm running a Check Disk in Windows 7 and I selected "automatically fix file system errors' and "scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors". It takes awhile with the 2nd option ticked. To be clear, check disk did find file system errors a couple days ago when I had to keep reformatting my card in CM7. It was weird, literally 2/3 or more of my files were gone when I viewed my damaged card in windows. Some directories has garbled file names as well. I tried reformatting in CM7, again using "my computer" in windows, and even using "SD Formatter" from the SD assoc. None of those methods successfully prevented the "Damaged SD Card" message in CM7.

What I am going to try today after windows finishes checkdisk, is I will install nightly 32 and then flash the new Glitch beta kernel. I never had an SD error in weeks using the old 11.1 Glitch kernel. Actually, things were perfect on JTs build 7/17 with Glitch 11.1HL. None of my problems started until around build 10 of the nightlies with included CM7 kernel (much like everyone else). I will report back later with my findings using this same SD card (my 2nd one but only 2 weeks old) to see if the issue disappears.

*Edit*: Problem solved. Can we say defective Sandisk 16 Gb card. So as if my luck wasn't bad enough with frying my original Samsung card on early nightlies of CM7. I was frustrated as hell that I could not even install CM7 on my new Sandisk after running ED05 froyo on it for 2 weeks. Well it turns out that I swapped cards with my wife's fascinate (original samsung card) and CM7 build 32 installed instantly without incident. Looks like my sandisk's specs are not good enough or my phone just does not like that model # and/or brand of card. The Sandisk runs just fine in froyo so my wife can have that one and I'm keeping her Samsung card. Unbelievable how finicky hardware can be at times.


----------



## jwfokker

It has been my experience that froyo roms do not have any SD card issues, only 2.3.5 gingerbread roms. I reverted to older 2.3.4 gingerbread roms and haven't had any SD related issues since. That said, if you need to use 2.3.5 roms, flash a 2.3.4 kernel ASAP after the rom. I don't even wait to boot once before flashing the kernel from recovery.


----------



## jt1134

"jwfokker said:


> It has been my experience that froyo roms do not have any SD card issues, only 2.3.5 gingerbread roms. I reverted to older 2.3.4 gingerbread roms and haven't had any SD related issues since. That said, if you need to use 2.3.5 roms, flash a 2.3.4 kernel ASAP after the rom. I don't even wait to boot once before flashing the kernel from recovery.


There's no such thing as 2.3.4 kernel for these devices bro


----------



## drnihili

Mikes3000 said:


> Problem solved. Can we say defective Sandisk 16 Gb card. So as if my luck wasn't bad enough with frying my original Samsung card on early nightlies of CM7. I was frustrated as hell that I could not even install CM7 on my new Sandisk after running ED05 froyo on it for 2 weeks. Well it turns out that I swapped cards with my wife's fascinate (original samsung card) and CM7 build 32 installed instantly without incident. Looks like my sandisk's specs are not good enough or my phone just does not like that model # and/or brand of card. The Sandisk runs just fine in froyo so my wife can have that one and I'm keeping her Samsung card. Unbelievable how finicky hardware can be at times.


Sorry, about the hassle man, but I have to say I'm greatly relieved.


----------



## Mikes3000

I'll keep updating this thread if I have ANY SD card issues from here on out on an original Samsung SD card. Ha, hopefully my wife doesn't have any problems either on the Sandisk card on ED05. So far I'm pumped to have CM7 back and everything is working great with Glitch's v12 beta HL kernel! Love the audio improvements.


----------



## Sheepdog Elite

Edit: please disregard. Didn't read enough first.


----------



## Syndacate

drnihili said:


> Actually, he's the third person in this thread to say it. akellar was first, then pugzdroid, and now Mikes3000. akellar seems to have resolved his issue, though we don't know the source of it. Now it may turn out that each of these three cases was caused by some factor outside of the current ROM/kernel, but it may not. Refusing to entertain the possibility that a problem persists until someone can rule out all other causes is a recipe for disaster. Neither should we dismiss the possibility that the problem has been fully resolved. At this stage we just can't be certain either way.
> 
> One of the troubling things is that there are reports of SD failure across the spectrum of GB ROMs for the Fascinate. They may be completely unrelated, but then again they may not. Nobody has a complete explanation or proven solution (at least that I'm aware of).


Yeah, it's not that I'm not willing to entertain the argument, I just like to see larger numbers. I'm simply coming from the perspective of: "_There used to be a card issue, now everybody is looking for a card issue._" Issues can seem in greater quantities by the meer fact that people are looking for those particular issues. You know what I'm saying?

So the first guy fixed his problem, and now Mikes3000 fixed his.

So he was the third to report the issue post supposed fix, but now there's only pugzdroid confirming the issue. The first 2 were false positives?

I'm not saying the issue is definitely completely gone, JT himself doesn't know if it's definitely completely gone. As far as we all know as a community the issue is gone, but seeing as the issue was never actually rooted (just a patch that _might_ have introduced the bug), it's hard to tell for sure.

I suspect we'll see lots of false positives. Because of this, every time somebody's SD card shits the bed, they're going to blame GB - just because this problem at one time existed. We must be weary about that to avoid thinking there's bug regressions if there may not be - it ends up like a witch hunt.

That's all I mean, not saying anybody's fabricating, or lying, or anything else. Just one of those things with SW. You never fully know if a regression occurs for sure, unless the problem is blindingly obvious.

As 67% of the small quantity of reported regressions returned false positives, I'd say the issue still remains "fixed." Though as I said, we can never really know for sure. Maybe it exists with a 1 in 1 million chance of occurrence on SD Card write operations? *shrugs* SW = Fun, haha.


----------



## Sendan

I've been running MIUI for a few months now (flashing the new version every release) and I did not have any sd card issues. However I was a bit sketched out when I saw this so I decided to format my sd card and did a full wipe before flashing MIUI version 1.8.26 just to make sure it wasn't "buried" on my card. It ran fine until yesterday, then it said damaged sd card, please format blah blah. I formatted the card via the phone right away since I already had my card backed up but it didn't really make a difference.

Now when it's in the phone it just says Blank SD card (SD card blank or has unsupported filesystem) and I cannot mount it. I tried all the steps for recovery in this thread (i think), and I did successfully format it on my computer via SDformatter but that didn't actually help at all. Now I can't even mount it on my computer so I assume it's completely fried.

So basically all I'm saying is...the problem still exists, or I just got very unlucky.

ROM version: MIUI 1.8.26
How long used: Since 8/27
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: MIUI.US
Radio/Modem: ED05 via ODIN
Previous ROM series: MIUI weekly builds
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: supplied with MIUI 1.8.26


----------



## drnihili

*sigh*

Just got a damgaged SD card notice running the 8/24 version of pool party. This card has never been on any other GB ROM. Prior ROM was Powerwashed. It happened while copying files via a USB connection. Windows popped up a CRC error. Android reports that the card is damaged and may need to be reformatted.

What's my best path for trying to save the card?

ROM version: TSM Pool Party v 1.2 (8/24)
How long used: a week or two
Flashed via: followed the [GUIDE] thread
Downloaded via: Link in the forum
Radio/Modem: EC09 via ODIN
Previous ROM series: Powerwashed (TW, Froyo)
SD Card: 32gb aftermarket. I'll check the brand when I open up the phone.
Kernel running: supplied with TSM Pool Party v 1.2

EDIT - Interesting tidbit. The ROM unmounted the SDcard. If I reboot to recovery via the menu, CWM cannot see or mount the card. I then powered off from the CWM menu and booting into the old CWM via three finger. The old CWM could see the card and automatically mounted it. I then rebooted to ROm and the card was still gone. Rebooted to CWM via menu and no card. Three fingered to CWM and the card was there again. Just for grins, I unmounted and remounted the card in the old CWM, rebooted and now the ROM can see it.

Has anyone looked at CWM's role in all of this?


----------



## conmanxtreme

Sendan said:


> I've been running MIUI for a few months now (flashing the new version every release) and I did not have any sd card issues. However I was a bit sketched out when I saw this so I decided to format my sd card and did a full wipe before flashing MIUI version 1.8.26 just to make sure it wasn't "buried" on my card. It ran fine until yesterday, then it said damaged sd card, please format blah blah. I formatted the card via the phone right away since I already had my card backed up but it didn't really make a difference.
> 
> Now when it's in the phone it just says Blank SD card (SD card blank or has unsupported filesystem) and I cannot mount it. I tried all the steps for recovery in this thread (i think), and I did successfully format it on my computer via SDformatter but that didn't actually help at all. Now I can't even mount it on my computer so I assume it's completely fried.
> 
> So basically all I'm saying is...the problem still exists, or I just got very unlucky.
> 
> ROM version: MIUI 1.8.26
> How long used: Since 8/27
> Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
> Downloaded via: MIUI.US
> Radio/Modem: ED05 via ODIN
> Previous ROM series: MIUI weekly builds
> SD Card: stock 16gig
> Kernel running: supplied with MIUI 1.8.26


 Same thing just happened to me yesterday night, card says blank and no luck getting it to mount or anything, was running miui 1.8.26 also


----------



## jart32

You make a good point with the clockworkmod recovery idea. I wondered that myself. Trying the nightlies. On install can't mount SD card but ok when three finger boot to recovery .... on clmr install its version 4.0.1.0 then after I start the install of the rom it says cwmr 4.0.1.4....? Not sure if that means anything. .... and my SD would not mount but is ok on Froyo and ok on stock Rom and on evilfascination....
Maybe have to try the newest stuff like cm7 newest nightly. Will see I guess. 
Cheers all


----------



## Syndacate

If anybody has had the issue with VGB or CM7 as of LATE please voice them!

It they both share similar components IIRC, and the amount of issues with SD cards from EITHER of them have gone non-existent as far as I've seen...not looking at git changelogs to me (like anything git to me) is a nightmare, so I don't particularly feel like doing that, but perhaps something got merged into CM7, then into VGB - didn't make it to PP or MIUI?

Just a thought - I heard in IRC that on CM7 the card issue was fixed :-\.

EDIT:
I almost don't care about cards that were previously ****ed up . I'm not sure what the root cause was doing, but it seems that once they're ****ed up, there exists the possibility that they stay in a ****ed up state.


----------



## jart32

Syndacate said:


> If anybody has had the issue with VGB or CM7 as of LATE please voice them!
> 
> It they both share similar components IIRC, and the amount of issues with SD cards from EITHER of them have gone non-existent as far as I've seen...not looking at git changelogs to me (like anything git to me) is a nightmare, so I don't particularly feel like doing that, but perhaps something got merged into CM7, then into VGB - didn't make it to PP or MIUI?
> 
> Just a thought - I heard in IRC that on CM7 the card issue was fixed :-\.
> 
> EDIT:
> I almost don't care about cards that were previously ****ed up . I'm not sure what the root cause was doing, but it seems that once they're ****ed up, there exists the possibility that they stay in a ****ed up state.


very true at least in my case.... I got vgb v7 and got all instructions to install it all set followed all advice and still ended up with a sd card error, not mounted, damaged error messages.... so back to froyo i went.... :-( very bummmer but will try again when i get a new card as the old card is giving me the error....so will try again with a new one. but for now if you had the error before odds are you may have the error again if trying to use 2.3.5 gb roms of any kind ...at least in my case...

to even get it to install.... i had to pull the battery while in the boot loop/ cant mount sd card error....at end pull battery wait five mins... then try a power up and cycle continued... then at cwmr...screen......checked storage and mounts... sd card was not mounted... so i took out card.... waiting a few.. n put it back in then mounted it in cwmr and it was ok then went back to re installing the vgb v7 and all was well for 12 hours or so.. then errors to sd card as i said above...

so card must have problems only when gb is used... is ok now under froyo ....

anyone recommend a good rom for games that uses froyo.??

cheers all.

will post results on vgb v7 and cm7 when i get a new sd card or two.


----------



## drnihili

My card is limping along. It mounts and mostly works ok, but I'm getting a high number of errors whenever I have to write to it. Again, this was a new card that has never been in any other GB ROM.


----------



## 3PO

Same thing here. Been using my Fascinate for months, been rooted since day one, never had a problem until my 2nd day on MIUI yesterday. Phone started locking up, tried battery pull, seemed to fix it but the lock ups happened more and more often. Found that when I unmounted the SD card the lock ups stopped happening and performance was awesome. Ran with the SD card in for the rest of the afternoon and that night right before bed it would totally lock up with it mounted. It would be recognized in my laptop, but would just suddenly disappear. Got my photos copied off of it after an hour of grabbing as many files as I could before it puked. Back in the phone it would randomly see it and then lose it. Tried reformatting it in the phone, but it would lock up the phone before I got to that point. Then I tried formatting it in my laptop and it would fail with an error saying the media was corrupt.

Basically, this ROM fried my SD Card realllly good. It's not a fluke, there's a common problem with this ROM and SD cards.

I got a new SD card and put it in, now running on JT's latest kernel and the latest MIUI ROM. 24 hours in. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## tiptop

"3PO said:


> I got a new SD card and put it in, now running on JT's latest kernel and the latest MIUI ROM. 24 hours in. I'll keep you posted.


I'm really interested to hear how jt's kernel works with MIUI. I've been to busy to get involved with helping/troubleshooting lately. MIUI had been a common problem for me with SD damage, so really hoping you can report this as a good combo.


----------



## 3PO

Still doing good. Here's what i'm running:
MIUI 108260
JT's latest kernel 2.6.35.7 (from ROM manager)
Using Pimp my CPU set at 1200 -100
New Swype keyboard that does capitalization.

It's running very, very smooth. I love my phone right now!


----------



## tiptop

3PO, exciting news! Glad this is working well. Please check back in, in a few days, and let us know how it held up over the weekend.


----------



## DropC

I am still having the same SD card issues upon rebooting/mounting/etc/ with the latest Cyanogenmod nightly, included kernel, and no overclocking.


----------



## 3PO

I rooted my wife's Fascinate the day after I did mine, with the same MIUI stock everything and I dismounted and pulled her SD card right after I found out about my issue.

So tonight I put the JT kernel on hers too and put the SD card in it.... And... it was fried. I tried it in my laptop and it wouldn't recognize it. Bought her a new one and it's working fine for a few hours. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 3PO

Drop C, did you try going to a different kernel then using a brand new SD card?


----------



## 3PO

Both my wife's phone and mine are still doing great on the latest JT kernel with MIUI. No SD issues to report.


----------



## tiptop

"3PO said:


> Both my wife's phone and mine are still doing great on the latest JT kernel with MIUI. No SD issues to report.


Cool. I'm really debating if I want to run MIUI again or not. It's got a lot of features I like. Just enjoying VGB right now. I'm glad to hear the ROM/Kernel combo are holding up.


----------



## 3PO

So tonight my wife took a bunch of pictures and video and while she was uploading them to Facebook they disappeared from her SD card. The entire DCIM folder was no longer on the card, including the pictures she took yesterday. Other folders were still there though. I tried to see if un/remounting the card would fix it, but no change. Rebooted the phone, still no DCIM folder..

I took a bunch more pictures with her phone, no issues so far.

It seems things are still not totally stable with the SD card though, I'll post updates as things change.


----------



## drnihili

Mine randomly unmounts itself and often fails at writes. This was a new card, used briefly on Powerwashed and then to the 8/24 pool party. I'm just hoping that they get to the bottom of this soon.


----------



## DropC

Yeah, SD card issues still here with nightly 35 of Cyanogenmod. Hasn't gone away yet.


----------



## mybook4

I'd been using JT's 7/17 CM7 release with the Glitch V11.1 Kernel for about 2 months with no SD card related problems.

I odin'ed ED05 stock, the CM7 CWM Recovery 4, and then flashed JT's Vanilla Gingerbread V7 and JT's 9/12 kernel.

Within several days I started noticing that SwiftKey X was having trouble loading it's predictions (which are located on the SD card). I rebooted the phone and the problem persisted. I opened the /sdcard directory in root file explorer. The directory was mounted as read only. I could not force write access within root explorer.

As I assumed the SD card issues of the past were fixed after JT's V5 kernel, I thought I might just have to format the SD card to clean up these errors. Before I had the chance to remove the card and mount it on my PC (to back up the data), I received the dreaded "Damaged SD Card" notification. I could not mount or erase the card while it was in the phone.

I powered off the phone, removed the SD card and placed it into my computer's micro SD card reader. The reader recognized a device was present (My Computer displayed the drive letter) however, I couldn't access the device. I attempted to format the card, but was unable to do so. I then tried another micro SD card reader and received the same results. I then tried another PC with the micro SD card reader and received the same results.

Another broken SD Card. I just ordered an ADATA 8GB class 10 card. Not sure if I'll trust it in any AOSP rom. What a shame. I'm not a fan of touchwiz's laggy filesystem.

ROM version: AOSP Vanilla Gingerbread v7 
How long used: Since 9/15
Flashed via: manual flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0
Downloaded via: link in OP
Radio/Modem: ED05 from ED05 stock odin package
Previous ROM series:CM7 7/17 with Glitch V11.1 kernel.
SD Card: stock 16gig
Kernel running: JT's 9/12 kernel
Mods: None


----------



## Efpophis

Well, don't give up just yet. I'd suggest trying the latest glitch beta kernel. When we kanged jt's awesome work (sensor fixes, etc), we made sure to not take any changes to the sdcard drivers or anything..so it should be ok. I've been running aosp with glitch kernels for as long as they've been available for fascinate and have never had a single sdcard error of any kind, including the latest glitch beta.


----------



## mybook4

Thank you for the response and everyone helping to make our phones the way they should have been at launch.

I think I'm going to take your advice and give it another whirl.

The CM7 nightlies thread is mentioning great things about nightly 59. I'm thinking nightly 59 and the 9/22 glitch V12 beta kernel may be the way to go.

*the above could be famous last words, lol*

I did get a great deal on the 8GB class 10 card I mentioned above, so it wouldn't be much of a loss. $10 with $1 shipping on New3&&. I'm just hoping I don't regularly break cards. It would not be fun adding SD cards to my monthly expenses.


----------

